# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  ՁԻԱՀ/ՄԻԱՎ

## Artgeo

Հայաստանի նման փոքր երկրի համար, այս հիվանդությունը մեծ սպառնալիք է ներկայացնում: Կարծում եմ ՁԻԱՀ/ՄԻԱՎ (AIDS, ՍՊԻԴ) ի մասին պիտի միշտ խոսվի ու հիշացվի բոլորին:

Ըստ ոչ օֆիցիալ տվյալների Հայաստանում ՄԻԱՎ 3000-3200 վարակակիր կա:

Կարծում եմ հարցեր կլինեն այս չարիքի վերաբերյալ, իսկ մեր Ակումբի բժիշկները հույսով եմ կպատասխանեն մեր հարցերին:

Իսկ մինչ այդ մի քանի պետքական տեղեկություն:

* ՁԻԱՀ-Ի ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼՄԱՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԿԵՆՏՐՈՆ*
0040, Երեւան, Աճառյան փող. 2
(374-10)610730, 610820 վստահության հեռախոս 

Վստահության հեռախոս (ՁԻԱՀ, անվտանգ սեռական պահվածք, թմրամոլություն)  	 275323


*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ
ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ԻՄՈՒՆԱՅԻՆ ԱՆԲԱՎԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎԻՐՈՒՍԻՑ ԱՌԱՋԱՑԱԾ ՀԻՎԱՆԴՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ*


*Հիշեք, ՁԻԱՀ/ՄԻԱՎ - ից պաշտպանվելու համար, պետք է միշտ օգտագործել պահպանակներ և միայն ստերիլ ասեղներ:*

----------


## Hovulik

Մի յան ուզում եմ ասել, որ պետք չէ օգտագործել պահպանակներ և միանվագ ներարկիչներ: Պարզապես պեքտ է ունենալ մեկ սեռական զուգընկեր և չօգտագործել թմրանյութեր:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 3000 հիվանդ ոչ օֆիցիալ տվյալներով, դրանք ոչ թե ուռճեցված են այլ ԱՆՀԻՄՆ

----------

Freeman (09.07.2010), Rozet (23.01.2011), VisTolog (18.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի յան ուզում եմ ասել, որ պետք չէ օգտագործել պահպանակներ և միանվագ ներարկիչներ: Պարզապես պեքտ է ունենալ մեկ սեռական զուգընկեր և չօգտագործել թմրանյութեր:


Հովուլիկ, բայց ինչու՞ ես այդպես բարկանում։ Ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը ոչ թե թմրանյութերի համար ասեղներ օգտագործելու մասին էր, այլ սովորական բուժման նպատակով օգտագործելու...  :Shok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի յան ուզում եմ ասել, որ պետք չէ օգտագործել պահպանակներ և միանվագ ներարկիչներ: Պարզապես պեքտ է ունենալ մեկ սեռական զուգընկեր և չօգտագործել թմրանյութեր:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 3000 հիվանդ ոչ օֆիցիալ տվյալներով, դրանք ոչ թե ուռճեցված են այլ ԱՆՀԻՄՆ


Կարելի էր ասել, ընդհանրապես մի ունեցեք սեռական հարաբերություններ, սակայն արդյո՞ք դա իրատեսական է: Տղաների մեծամասնության համար անշուշտ ոչ: Ու նրա փոխարեն, որ ասենք «Հայաստանում սեքս չկա», ավելի լավ է մարդկանց սովորացնենք պահպանակներ օգտագործել:

Ինչ մնում է ներարկիչներին, ապա ես ի նկատի եմ ունեցել բուժման նպատակով օգտագործվող ասեղները: Ես դեմ եմ թմրադեղերին:

Իսկ վարակակիրների թիվը ինչ որ վեբ կայքում էր գրված, հիմա չեմ հիշում երեկոյան կգտնեմ, կգրեմ: Իսկ որքա՞ն է ըստ քեզ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու նրա փոխարեն, որ ասենք «Հայաստանում սեքս չկա», ավելի լավ է մարդկանց սովորացնենք պահպանակներ օգտագործել:


Պահպանակները հարյուր տոկոսով չեն պաշտպանում ինֆեկցիայից, պարզապես փոքրացնում են հավանականությունը:

----------


## docart

Հայաստանում պաշտոնական գրանցված է մոտավորապես 360 ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդ, այն էլ 70 տոկոսը դրսից, հիմնականում Ռուսաստանից և Ուկրաինայից , բերված դեպքերն են:
Իսկ ներարկիչների մասին ընդհանրապես պետք չէ քննարկել, քանի բոլոր տեղերում օգտագործում են միանգամյա օգտագործման:

----------


## Hovulik

> Հովուլիկ, բայց ինչու՞ ես այդպես բարկանում։ Ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը ոչ թե թմրանյութերի համար ասեղներ օգտագործելու մասին էր, այլ սովորական բուժման նպատակով օգտագործելու...


Բարկանում եմ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ տարեկան Հայաստանում գրանցվում է 30.000 սեռավարակ, որոնցից ընդամենը 30-40նն են ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպք... իսկ եթե հաշվենք թե քանի դեպք չի գրանցվում ստացվում է ահռելի մի թիվ. Իսկ օրինակ ՄԻԱՎ-ի հայտնաբերման դեպքում այդ պաստը անպայման գրանցում է: 

Մեկ գաղտնիք նույնպես բացեմ.... սեռական ճանապարհով ՄԻԱՎ-ի փոխանցումը 0.1-1%% դեպքերում է լինում, մինչ դեռ սեռավարակի առկայության դեպքում այն թիվը կարող հասնել 100% , այսինքն մեծանալ 100-1000 անգամ:

Դե հիմա սիրելիներս ինքներդ մտածեք, թե ինչն է ավելի կարևոր...

Եվս մի հետաքրքրիր տվյալ
 ՄԻԱՎ կանխարգելման հանրապետական կենտրոնը ստացել է դրամաշնորհ 7.000.000 $$: Մաշկաբանության և Սեռավարակաբանության բժշկագիտական կենտրոնի տարեկան բյուջեից մոտավորապես 7.000.000 դրամն է դրամադրվում սեռավարակների բուժման համար, ինչու? քանի որ մեր պետությունը այդպես է որոշել:

Փաստորեն 

ծախսում ենք 400 անգամ ավել գումար, որպեսզի կանղարգելենք 250 անգամ ավելի հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություն:

----------

VisTolog (18.09.2012)

----------


## Hovulik

> Կարելի էր ասել, ընդհանրապես մի ունեցեք սեռական հարաբերություններ, սակայն արդյո՞ք դա իրատեսական է: Տղաների մեծամասնության համար անշուշտ ոչ: Ու նրա փոխարեն, որ ասենք «Հայաստանում սեքս չկա», ավելի լավ է մարդկանց սովորացնենք պահպանակներ օգտագործել:
> 
> Ինչ մնում է ներարկիչներին, ապա ես ի նկատի եմ ունեցել բուժման նպատակով օգտագործվող ասեղները: Ես դեմ եմ թմրադեղերին:
> 
> Իսկ վարակակիրների թիվը ինչ որ վեբ կայքում էր գրված, հիմա չեմ հիշում երեկոյան կգտնեմ, կգրեմ: Իսկ որքա՞ն է ըստ քեզ:


Ասում են պահպանակով սեռական հարաբերությունը նման է վարդիցհակագազով հոտ քաշելուն.... բա

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սովորեցնելուն սովորեցնում են ինչքան հնարավոր է... բայց դե չեն ուզում սովորել, ասում են դա մեզ չի կպնի... եդ ել տենց

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է բժշկական նպատակներով ներարկիչներ օգտագործելուն , Հայաստանում այլ ներարկիչներ նչակ և չեն օգտագործվում....

նման ճանապարհով վարակ ՀՀ չի գրանցվել.... եդ ել տենց

----------


## Hovulik

> Պահպանակները հարյուր տոկոսով չեն պաշտպանում ինֆեկցիայից, պարզապես փոքրացնում են հավանականությունը:


շատ վատ է, որ ԲԺԻՇԿԸ ունի նման կարծիք.
ՊԱՀՊԱՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՃԻՇՏ ԵՎ ՀԵՏԵՎՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾՈՒՄԸ 100 ՏՈԿՈՍՈՑ ԿԱՆԽՈՒՄ Է ՈՐԵՎԷ ՍԵՌԱՎԱՐԱԿԻ ՊՈՂԱՆՑՈՒՄ :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

Գտա http://www.armtown.com/news/am/a1p/20051005/32141/




> Ի դեպ, մեր տարածաշրջանում ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի համաճարակի զարգացման տեմպերը ամենաբարձրն են աշխարհում: Հաշվարկային տվյալներով` մեր հանրապետությունում կա 2800-3000 ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր:


Դե հաշվի եմ առել, որ 


> Հրատարակված է Հոկտեմբեր 05, 2005


այսքանով իմ մեղքը սահմանափակվումա

----------


## Artgeo

Կա տեսանկյուն, որ ՁԻԱՀ գոյություն չունի և դա պրոպագանդայի արդյունք է։ Ի դեպ հիմնավորումները այս տեսանկյունի բավականին ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեցան իմ վրա, քանի որ դրանք բավականին լուրջ էին։  Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին։

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կա տեսանկյուն, որ ՁԻԱՀ գոյություն չունի և դա պրոպագանդայի արդյունք է։ Ի դեպ հիմնավորումները այս տեսանկյունի բավականին ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեցան իմ վրա, քանի որ դրանք բավականին լուրջ էին։  Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին։


Կարաս ասես, դրանք ինչ հիմնավորումներ էին և ում կողմից է հնչեցվել այդպիսի թյուր կարծիք: Ըստ այդմ ես կփորձեմ քեզ ապացուցել դրանց ոչ իրավացի լինելը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կա տեսանկյուն, որ ՁԻԱՀ գոյություն չունի և դա պրոպագանդայի արդյունք է։ Ի դեպ հիմնավորումները այս տեսանկյունի բավականին ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեցան իմ վրա, քանի որ դրանք բավականին լուրջ էին։  Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին։


Ա՛րթ, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ տեսանկյան հեղինակները ինչ մասնագիտություն ունեն: Այսօր բժշկությունն ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ նկարագրում է այդ հիվանդությունը: Մարդ պետք է չափից դուրս վառ երևակայություն ունենա, որ այդպիսի բան հորինի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարաս ասես, դրանք ինչ հիմնավորումներ էին և ում կողմից է հնչեցվել այդպիսի թյուր կարծիք: Ըստ այդմ ես կփորձեմ քեզ ապացուցել դրանց ոչ իրավացի լինելը:


http://virtu-virus.narod.ru/

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
Հիշատակման արժանի է նաև http://virtu-virus.narod.ru/sars.html#1 պնեվմոնիայի մասին ու սրան գումարած հավի գրիպը, որի չլինելու մեջ ես համոզված եմ։

----------


## Artgeo

*ԿԱՆԳՆԵՑՐԵՔ ՁԻԱՀ-Ըՙ*

19 տարվա ընթացքում Հայաստանում գրանցվել է ՄԻԱՎ վա­րա­կի 528 դեպք, որից 99-ը` 2007թ.: ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակի դեպքեր առավելագույնս արձանագրվել են Երեւա­նում՝ շուրջ 48,1%, երկրորդ տեղում Շիրակի մարզն է՝ 9,8%: Եթե ՀՀ-ում 2006թ. ընթացքում արձանագրվել է ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 66 դեպք, ապա 2007թ. ընթացքում գրանցվել է 99 նոր դեպք: ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակվածների զգալի մեծամասնությունը 20-39 տարեկան երիտասարդ տարիքի կանայք ու տղամարդիկ են:

Ըստ ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ի կանխարգելման կենտրոնի տվյալների՝ Հայաստանում ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակվածների մեջ գերակշռում են տղամարդիկ՝ 396 մարդ, 132-ը կանայք են, իսկ 11-ը` երեխա: ՄԻԱՎ վարակով հիվանդ տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը վարակվել է թմրամիջոցների ներարկային օգտագործմամբ, իսկ գրեթե բոլոր կանայք՝ սեռական ճանապարհով: Ըստ կենտրոնի ունեցած վիճակագրության՝ Հայաստանում ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակվում են հիմնականում թմրամիջոցների ներարկային օգտագործման միջոցով (47,9%) եւ հե­տերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհով (45,1%): Բացի այդ եղել են նաեւ մորից երեխային, արյան եւ հոմոսեքսուալ ճանապարհներով վարակի փոխանցման դեպքեր: Սակայն այս դեպքերը համեմատաբար քիչ են: Կանխարգելման կենտրոնի ունեցած տվյալներով` մինչ օրս ՁԻԱՀ ախտորոշվել է ՄԻԱՎ-ով հիվանդներից 55-ի մոտ: 1988թ.-ից մինչ օրս ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդների մահվան 119 դեպք է գրանցվել:

*Դեկտեմբերի 1-ը թեեւ օրացույցում հատուկ չի նշվում, սակայն այդ օրը ամբողջ աշխարհը նշում է իբրեւ ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի հա­մաշ­խար­հա­յին օր, որի նպատակն է հասա­րա­կության լայն շերտերի ուշադրու­թյան սեւեռումը այս խնդրի շուրջ:*

Ի դեպ, 2005 թվա­կա­նից ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայ­­քա­րի հա­մաշ­խար­հային օրն անց­կաց­վում է ՚Կանգ­նեց­րե՜ք ՁԻԱՀ-ը: Կատարե՜ք խոս­տու­մըՙ կար­գա­խո­սի ներքո: ՀՀ կառավարությունը մարտին հաս­­տատ­եց 2007-2011թթ. ՀՀ-ում ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ին հակազդման ազ­գա­յին ծրա­գիրը: Այս ծրագրերի շրջանակներում ՀՀ-ում իրա­կանացվում են կանխար­գելիչ ծրագրեր բնակչության առավել ռիսկային խմբերի շրջանում. նրանց տրամադրվում են բուժում, խնամ­­­­­­ք, աջակ­­ցու­թյուն, խորհրդատ­վու­թյուն ու հե­տա­­­­­­­զոտություն եւ այլն: Այս մի­ջոցառումներն համակարգվում են ՀՀ-ում ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ի, տուբեր­կու­լոզի եւ մալարիայի դեմ ուղղված միջո­ցա­ռում­­ները հա­մա­­կար­գող հանձ­­նա­­ժո­ղո­վի կողմից: Համեմա­տե­լով վերջին տարիներին կատար­ված հե­տազոտությունների տվյալները՝ ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ի կանխարգելման կենտրոնը եկել է այն եզրակացության, որ մեր երկ­րում տեղի է ունեցել թե՜ կենսա­բա­նա­կան, թե՜ վարքագծային ցուցանիշների բա­րե­լավում:

Ինչպես ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հաղորդեց կենտրոնի տնօրենի՝ բժշկական գծով տեղակալ Արամ Հակոբյանը՝ իրենք եկել են այն եզրակացության, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի լավագույն միջոցը դասախոսություններն են տարբեր բուհերում, բարձր դասարաններում:
*
Դեկտեմբերի 1-ին ուսանողության շրջանում կբաժանվեն նաեւ վարակից խուսափելու եւ կանխարգելման մասին պատմող տեղեկատվական թերթիկներ:* Այս ընթացքում տեղի կունենա վարակի մասին պատմող ֆիլմի ցուցադրում հեռուստատեսությամբ եւ կինոթատրոնում: Նմանատիպ միջոցառումները կշարունակվեն ամբողջ շաբաթվա ընթացքում: 

http://a1plus.am

Հ.Գ. Ինչո՞ւ մենակ թերթիկներ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 19 տարվա ընթացքում Հայաստանում գրանցվել է ՄԻԱՎ վա­րա­կի 528 դեպք, որից 99-ը` 2007թ.: ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակի դեպքեր առավելագույնս արձանագրվել են Երեւա­նում՝ շուրջ 48,1%, երկրորդ տեղում Շիրակի մարզն է՝ 9,8%:


Դե պարզ է, որ Երևանում պետք է ամենամեծ թիվը լիներ. չէ՞ որ հեռավոր մարզերից հենց Երևան են գալիս ախտորոշվելու: Ինձ հետաքրքիր է այս բաշխվածությունն ըստ բնակության, ոչ թե ախտորոշման վայրի:




> Հ.Գ. Ինչո՞ւ մենակ թերթիկներ


Մենակ թերթիկներ չեն  :LOL:  Դեռ երեկվանից մեր երրորդ կուրսեցիներն իրենց կրծքավանդակին կարմիր ժապավեններ էին ամրացրել:  :LOL:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Դեկտեմբերի 1-ին ուսանողության շրջանում կբաժանվեն նաեւ վարակից խուսափելու եւ կանխարգելման մասին պատմող տեղեկատվական թերթիկներ: Այս ընթացքում տեղի կունենա վարակի մասին պատմող ֆիլմի ցուցադրում հեռուստատեսությամբ եւ կինոթատրոնում: Նմանատիպ միջոցառումները կշարունակվեն ամբողջ շաբաթվա ընթացքում:


Բուհերում  են դասավանդու՞մ :Fool:  սովորաբար կիրթ մարդկանց մոտ ավելի քիչ է հավանականությունը նման վարակների մեջ ընկնելու, որովհետև գիտակցությունը էլի որոշ չափով կհերիքի… թող մտածեն մնացածի մասին այ Ռուսաստան վազողների հիմնականում նրանցից է գալիս կարծում եմ, մտածեն այն երիտասարդների մասին ովքեր բան ու գործ չունեն  ու իրենց ժամանակը վատնում են անբարոյականների և ... մի խոսքով :Sad: 
Լավա  որ դպրոցում բացատրվի գոնե բոլորը դպրոց գնում են…  բա ավարտածներին ո՞վ պետքա բացատրի :Think:

----------


## Belle

Բարև ձեզ: Նախ ասեմ, որ մասնակցել եմ երիտասարդության շրջանում ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի, թմրամոլության և սեռավարակների կանխարգելման դասընթացներին և ստացել  <Հավասարը` հավասարին> մեթոդով կրթողի որակավերում: Սա ի միջի այլոց: 

 Իսկ այժմ որոշ տեղեկություններ, որոնք իմ կարծիքով ձեզ կհետաքրքրեն: Այլ հարցերով ևս կարող եք դիմել, անպայման կփորձեմ օգնել: 

    ՄԻԱՎ-ի նկատմամբ բնակչության խոցելի խմբերը

1.Ներերակային ճանապարհով թմրամիջոցներ օգտագործողները
2.մարմնավաճառերը
3.հոմոսեքսուալ տղամարդիկ
4.երիտասարդները ﴾քանի որ կա գիտելիքների պակաս վարակի փոխանցման ուղիների, կանխարգելման միջոցների վերաբերյալ﴿

ՀՀ-ում մարդու իմունային անբավարության վիրուսով  (ՄԻԱՎ)  վարակվածության դեպքերի արձանագրումը սկսվել է 1988 թվականից: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ՀՀ-ում ՆԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի համաճարակի տարեգրությունը ներկայանում է հետևյալ կերպ`
1988-առաջին ՄԻԱՎ վարակակրի գրանցում` վարակված հետերոսեքսուալ    ճանապարհով
1989-առաջին ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդի գրանցումը 
1990-առաջին գրանցված մահվան դեպքը ՁԻԱՀ-ից 
1991-առաջին գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքը թմրամիջոցի ներերակային օգտագործողի մոտ
1992-առաջին անգամ գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր կինը
1993-առաջին անգամ գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակի դեպքը երեխաների մոտ
2001-առաջին գրանցված երեխայի մահվան դեպքը ՁԻԱՀ-ից 

1988թ. մինչև 2005թ. հունվարի 1-ը Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գրանցվել են մոտ 304 ՄԻԱՎ  վարակակիրներ, որոնցից 288-ը ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են: 

Մի  2 օրից կներկայացնեմ նաև ավելի թարմ տեղեկատվություն:   :Smile: 

P. S. Պատրաստվում է ինտերնետային կայք, որտեղ կգտնեք ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ին վերաբերող  շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ:   :Smile:

----------


## Belle

Չնայած օրն արդեն ավարտցվում է, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ այսօր ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի միջազգային օրն է:

----------


## Belle

Ժող ջան  www.armaids.am -ը հետաքրքիր էջա, նայեք, ու ավելի ակտիվ եղեք այս թեմայում:  :Wink:  Լավ վիճակագրական տվյալներ էլ կան  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Ձեռքբերովի Իմունային Անբավարարության Համախտանիշը (*ՁԻԱՀ*, ռուս.՝ *СПИД*, անգլ.՝ *AIDS*) վիրուսային բնույթ ունի, առաջին անգամ հայտնաբերվել է 1980-ական թվականներին ԱՄՆ-ում: Գիտությունը նրա ծագման կամ աղբյուրի մասին ստույգ տեղեկություններ դեռևս չունի: Կան բազմաթիվ վարկածներ. տարածվել է կապիկներից, բերվել է աֆրիկյան երկրներից, ռազմական նպատակներով ստեղծված եւ լաբորատոր պայմաններից անզգուշաբար դուրս թափանցած արհեստածին վիրուսի արդյունք է եւ այլն:

ՁԻԱՀ-ի հարուցիչը *ՄԻԱՎ*-ն է Մարդու իմունային անբավարարության վիրուսը (ռուս.՝ *ВИЧ*, անգլ.՝ *HIV*):
Այն ներթափանցելով օրգանիզմ, ախտահարում է իմունային համակարգը: ՄԻԱՎ-ի հիմնական թիրախն է դառնում բջջի կորիզը: Արդյունքում T–լիմֆոցիտը (ավշային համակարգի կարեւոր բաղադրամաս) կորցնում է իր առանցքային ֆունկցիանª իմունային համակարգի կարգավորման ունակությունը: Վերանում է մարդու օրգանիզմին հատուկ իմունիտետը, քայքայվում է որեւէ հիվանդությանը դիմակայող պաշտպանիչ համակարգը՝ վերացնելով մարդու անընկալունակությունը վարակիչ գործոնների եւ հակածինային բնույթի օտար նյութերի հանդեպ: ՄԻԱՎ-ի վարակման հետեւանքով առաջացած այս վեջնական փուլն էլ արտահայտվում է Ձեռքբերովի իմունային անբավարարության համախտանիշով
(ՁԻԱՀ):


*Վարակման ուղիները*

Իսկ որո՞նք են ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակման ուղիները: Ինչպես վերը նշեցինք, այդ հիվանդության հարուցիչը ՄԻԱՎ-ն է, որը հաստատվում է վարակակրի օրգանիզմի կենսաբանական հեղուկներում: Սակայն վարակի փոխանցիչներն են համարվում արյունը, սերմնահեղուկը, հեշտոցային արտազատուկները եւ կրծքի կաթը: Ըստ այդմ էլ, ՄԻԱՎ-ը փոխանցվում է 3 ուղիներով.
*1.Սեռական ճանապարհով
2.Արյան միջոցով
3.Վարակված մորից երեխային՝ հղիության, ծննդաբերության, կրծքով կերակրման փուլում*

Սեռական ճանապարհով վարակումը տեղի է ունենում, երբ առողջ մարդը սեռական հարաբերություն է ունենում ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդի կամ ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակակրի հետ:

Արյան ուղիով վարակի փոխանցումն իրականացվում է առողջ մարդու եւ վարակակրի արյունների փոխշփման արդյունքում, որը հիմնականում տեղի է ունենում արյան փոխներարկման եւ չախտազերծված ներարկիչների, ասեղների, բժշկական այլ պարագաների օգտագործման գործընթացներում:
Հիվանդ մորից վարակը երեխային անցնում է ներարգանդային կյանքում՝ ընկերքի միջոցով, ծննդաբերական տարբեր տրավմաների ժամանակ եւ կրծքով կերակրելիսª կաթի միջոցով:


*ՁԻԱՀ-ի կլինիկան եւ զարգացման փուլերը*

Ինչպես մի շարք այլ հիվանդություններին, ՁԻԱՀ-ին եւս հատուկ է ինկուբացիոն (թաքնված) շրջանը, որը կարող է տեւել վարակման պահից մինչեւ 6 տարի: Այդ շրջանում մարդը իրեն կարող է զգալ բացարձակապես առողջ, չունենալ բողոքներ: Ի վերջո ինկուբացիոն փուլին հաջորդում է բուն շրջանը, երբ վարակված մարդու մոտ արդեն ի հայտ են գալիս ՁԻԱՀ-ի ախտանշաններ:

*Իսկ որո՞նք են դրանք:*
Բանն այն է, որ նման առանձին ախտանիշ, որ կարող է դրսևորվել միայն ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքում, գոյություն չունի: Մարդու օրգանիզմի իմունային համակարգի խորը անբավարարության պատճառով երեւան են գալիս այնպիսի ախտանշաններ, որոնք բնորոշ են նաեւ բազում այլ հիվանդությունների (օրինակ՝ գրիպին, հարբուխին, մրսածությանը, թոքաբորբին, ներքին օրգանների ու մաշկային, ինչպես նաեւ մի շարք այլ հիվանդությունների): Դրանք են՝ սրտխառնոց, գլխապտույտ, մարմնի ջերմաստիճանի բարձրացում, ընդհանուր թուլություն, հոդացավեր եւ այլն: ՁԻԱՀ-ի վերջին փուլին արդեն բնորոշ է վարակված մարդու մոտ մահացու ելք ունեցող կողմնակի որեւէ հիվանդության երեւան գալը (թոքաբորբ, ուռուցք եւ այլն): Սրվում են բոլոր խրոնիկական հիվանդությունները, դիմադրողականության անկման պատճառով ցանկացած տկարություն կամ վարակ ագրեսիվ բնույթ է կրում, դառնում է կյանքի համար վտանգավոր: Այսպիսով, մարդը մահանում է ոչ թեւ ուղղակիորեն ՁԻԱՀ-ից, այլ նրա իմունաքայքայիչ հատկությունից, որի հետեւանքով օրգանիզմը բացարձակապես կորցնում է դիմադրողականությունը եւ անկարող դառնում պայքարել ցանկացած, նույնիսկ ամենաթեթեւ հիվանդության դեմ:

*Կանխարգելումը*

ՁԻԱՀ-ի բուժումն այսօր համամարդկային նշանակության խնդիրն է, որի վրա աշխատում են բժշկագիտության, կենսաբանության, գենետիկայի, քիմիայի եւ այլ հարակից գիտությունների բնագավառների լավագույն մասնագետներ: Կան որոշ ձեռքբերումներ, մշակվել են համախտանիշը ճնշող որոշակի մեթոդներ, ստեղծվել են հիվանդության ընթացքը քիչ թե շատ թեթեւացնող տարբեր դեղանյութեր, որոնք սակայն դեռեւս վերջնականապես չեն ապաքինում, բուժվողից հսկայական ծախսեր են պահանջում, այսինքն մատչելի չեն բնակչության լայն զանգվածներին: Մինչդեռ հայտնի ճշմարտություն է, որ ավելի հեշտ է ցանկացած հիվանդության կանխարգելումը, քան բուժումը: Հետեւաբար ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարը ձեռք է բերել միջազգային նշանակություն եւ պահանջում է գլոբալ մոտեցում, քանի որ վտանգվում է ողջ մարդկության գենոֆոնդը: ՁԻԱՀ-ի տարածումը հարվածում է նաեւ հասարակության սոցիալ-քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական կյանքին: Այս իմաստով հատկապես կարեւորվում է ՁԻԱՀ-ի կանխարգելումը, որի իրականացումը պահանջում է եþւ անհատական, եþւ հասարակական մոտեցում: Յուրաքանչյուր անհատ պետք է իրազեկ լինի ՄԻԱՎ/ ՁԻԱՀ-ի տարածման միտմանը եւ ուղղություններին, քաջատեղյակ դառնա դրանց կանխարգելման կանոններին: Նախ պետք է նկատել, որ ՄԻԱՎ -ի վարակակիրը տարածման օջախ է դառնում սկսած իր վարակման պահից՝ անկախ այն բանից՝ իր մոտ արդեն արտահայտվե՞լ է ՁԻԱՀ-ը կամ դրա ո՞ր փուլն է: Եվ որ ամանավտանգավորն է ՝վարակվածների 90%-ը չգիտեն , որ իրենք վիրուսակիրներ են: Հետեւաբար, հարկավոր է խստորեն պահպանել այն պայմանները, որոնք կանխում են վարակման սպառնալիքը: Դրանք են՝
**հրաժարվել թմրամոլությունից, օգտվել միայն միանվագ օգտագործման ներարկիչներից ու ասեղներից կամ խստորեն պահպանել դրանց եւ բժշկական այլ պիտույքների ախտահանման կանոնները
*զգուշանալ մարմնավաճառներից, համասեռականներից, խուսափել սեռական պատահական կապերից, օգտվել պահպանակներից
*խուսափել բոլոր այն գործողություններից, որոնց արդյունքում կարող են լինել ուրիշի արյան հետ շփումներ (եթե դրանք բժշկական հսկողությամբ չեն արվում): Ծայրահեղ դեպքերում՝ արյունոտ ձեռքերը հեռու պահել աչքերի, քթի, բերանի լորձաթաղանթից: ՁԻԱՀ-ի կանխարգելումը պահանջում է հասարակական մոտեցում:*

Պատահական չէ, որ 1988 թվականին ՄԱԿ-ը դեկտեմբերի 1-ը հայտարարեց ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի համաշխարհային օր: Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության, ՄԱԿ-ի բնակչության հիմնադրամի եւ այդ կազմակերպության անդամ երկրների պատվիրակությունների բարձր մակարդակի հանդիպումներում պարբերաբար մշակվում են միջազգային նշանակության կոմպլեքս, միջոցառումների պլաններª ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի արդյունավետությունը բարձրացնելու նպատակով: Աշխարհի բոլոր երկներում զանգվածային լրատվությունը, տեղեկատվական բոլոր միջոցները պարբերաբար անդրադառնում են 21-րդ դարի այդ համաճարակին, բնակչության լայն շրջանների իրազեկ դարձնում ՁԻԱՀ-ի երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով տարածման միտմանը, լուսաբանում ու պրոպագանդում նրա կանխարգելման ուղղություններն ու մեթոդները:
ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարը պատերազմ է անառողջ կենսակերպի դեմ, որի մեջ հասարակության ամեն մի անդամ զինվոր է: Պատերազմ, ուր ամեն մի զինվորի անկում սպառնում է ողջ մարդկության գենոֆոնդին: Անհատի առողջ կենսակերպը հասարակության առողջության ամենամեծ գրավականն է:
Առողջ եղեք:

Դժբախտաբար ՁԻԱՀ-ի բուժումը դեռեւս հայտնաբերված չէ:

----------


## Dr. M

> *Հիշեք, ՁԻԱՀ/ՄԻԱՎ - ից պաշտպանվելու համար, պետք է միշտ օգտագործել պահպանակներ և միայն ստերիլ ասեղներ:*


Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ պահպանակները լիարժեք չեն ապահովագրում ՄԻԱՎ վարակից, քանի որ այդ վիրուսն այնքան միկրո-չափեր ունի, որ միայն էլեկտրոնային միկրոսկոպով կարելի է դիտել
Սակայն ասեմ նաև մի բան, որ հնարավոր է, որ վիրուսը չանցի զուգընկերոջը անգամ մի քանի սեռական կոնտակտից հետո, բայց ամեն դեպքում "ԵԿԵ'Ք բախտի հետ խաղ մի արե'ք"   :Smile:

----------


## Anika Verdy

Ես մի հատ հարց ունեմ…
Չնայած շատ եմ լսել, որ համբուրվելուց սեռավարակներով հնարավոր չի վարակվել, բայց գրեթե նույնքան էլ լսել եմ, որ հնարավոր է … Մասնագետներ ջան, ասեք որ պնդումն է ճիշտ

----------


## Hovulik

Վարակվել համբույրի ժամանակ հնարավոր է, եթե համբուրվողներից մեկի շրթունքների վրա կան արյունահոսող վնասվածքներ, իսկ մյուսի մոտ բաց վերքեր... իհարկե դա պատկերացնել կարելի է տեսականորեն, սակայն իրականում գրեթե անհնար է...

----------


## Baobab

Մեր հասարակության մեջ ապահով սեքսի գաղափարը մտած չի...գնում ես պահպանակ առնելու ընենց են չափչփում, որ հետո բան չի ստացվում, ուզում ես, մարդ ես, գնաս ստուգվես, վախում ես, նայում են, ոնցոր հանցագործ լինես.... :Aggressive:    ես կասկածներ չունեմ, բայց երբևէ հաճախել եք էտ Կենտրոնը հանրապետական??????  եվ ինչ  երթուղային տաքսիներ են գնում..... Շնորհակալ եմ :Hi: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Խնդրում եմ լուրջ ընդունենք ասածներս, որտև ես արտահայտում են /համոզված եմ/ մեր ջահելության մեծամասնության բարձրաձայն չարտահայտվող մտքերի մի մասը...

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Վարակվել համբույրի ժամանակ հնարավոր է, եթե համբուրվողներից մեկի շրթունքների վրա կան արյունահոսող վնասվածքներ, իսկ մյուսի մոտ բաց վերքեր... իհարկե դա պատկերացնել կարելի է տեսականորեն, սակայն իրականում գրեթե անհնար է...


Համբույրից լավ բան... :Love: ... Հովուլիկ ջան երանի քեզ , որ մշտական պարտնյոր ունես... :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

> "ԵԿԵ'Ք բախտի հետ խաղ մի արե'ք"


Այսինքն սեքսով չզբաղվենք? :Sad:  :Shok:  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Baobab

:Hands Up:  ....  հա էլի... :Love:  :Dance:

----------


## Dr. M

> Ես մի հատ հարց ունեմ…
> Չնայած շատ եմ լսել, որ համբուրվելուց սեռավարակներով հնարավոր չի վարակվել, բայց գրեթե նույնքան էլ լսել եմ, որ հնարավոր է … Մասնագետներ ջան, ասեք որ պնդումն է ճիշտ


Վերջերս մի լեկցիոն նյութ էի պատրաստում, օգտվել եմ տարբեր գրականությունից , այդ թվում նաև ինտերնետից... 
պարզվեց, որ թքի, կաթի և այլ կենսաբանական հեղուկների միջոցով ՄԻՎ-ինֆեկցիան կարող է փոխանցել, բայց դա դիտվում է որպես հիպոթեզ, քանի որ ոչ մի ապացույցներ չկան  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Վարակվել համբույրի ժամանակ հնարավոր է, եթե համբուրվողներից մեկի շրթունքների վրա կան արյունահոսող վնասվածքներ, իսկ մյուսի մոտ բաց վերքեր... ...


Հով ջան իսկ ով կհամբուրվի այդ պայմաններում?  :Shok:   :Bad:  համ ցավոտ կլինի համ էլ տհաճ

----------


## Anchi

Աշխարհում արձանագրված ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակման դեպքերի 70-90 տոկոսը տեղի է ունեցել սեռական ճանապարհով:
Ի դեպ, կանայք ավելի խոցելի են ՄԻԱՎ-ի նկատմամբ: Տղամարդուց կնոջը ՄԻԱՎ-ի փոխանցման հավանականությունը 2-3 անգամ ավելի մեծ է, քան կնոջից՝ տղամարդուն:
Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ սեռական օրգանների լորձաթաղանթի մակերեսը կանանց մոտ ավելի մեծ է, իսկ սերմանահեղուկում ՄԻԱՎ-ի խտությունը շատ ավելին է, քան հեշտոցային արտազատուկներում:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-Ի ԱՐԴԻ ՀԱՄԱՃԱՐԱԿԱԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎԻՃԱԿՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ ԵՎ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ*

  ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի համաճարակային տարածումը լուրջ խնդիր է ինչպես ողջ աշխարհում, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում։ ՀՀ-ում մարդու իմունային անբավարարության վիրուսով վարակվածության դեպքերի արձանագրումը սկսվել է 1988 թվականից։
1988-առաջին ՄԻԱՎ վարակակրի գրանցում՝ վարակված հետերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհով
1988-առաջին ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդի գրանցումը
1989-առաջին գրանցված մահվան դեպքը ՁԻԱՀ-ից
1990-առաջին գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակվածության դեպք թմրանյութի ներերակային օգտագործողի մոտ
1996-առաջին անգամ գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր կինը
2001-առաջին անգամ գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակի դեպքը երեխայի մոտ
2001-առաջին անգամ գրանցված ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքը երեխայի մոտ
2001-առաջին գրանցված երեխայի մահվան դեպքը ՁԻԱՀ-ից
2002-թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործողների մոտ ՄԻԱՎ վարակի տարածվածության 15%։
1988թ. մինչեւ 2002 թ. դեկտեմբերի 1-ը Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գրանցվել են 217 ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրներ, որոնցից 207-ը ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ են։

 ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրների ընդհանուր կազմում գերակշռում են տղամարդիկ՝ 163 դեպք (78,7%), կանանց մոտ արձանագրվել է 44 դեպք (21,3%)։ ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 3 դեպք (1,4%) է արձանագրվել երեխաների մոտ։

ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրների զգալի մեծամասնությունը (81,1%) 20-39-տարեկան տարիքային խմբերում է։ 

Հայաստանում ՄԻԱՎ վարակի փոխանցման հիմնական ուղիներն են՝ թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործման միջոցով վարակումը (50,7%) եւ հետերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհը (39,1%)։ Նաեւ, արձանագրվել են մորից երեխային, արյան եւ հոմոսեքսուալ ճանապարհով, ՄԻԱՎ վարակի փոխանցման դեպքեր։
* 
Թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործման միջոցով` 50,7%
Հետերոսեքսուալ փոխանցման ուղի` 39,1%
Մորից երեխային` 1,0%
Արյան միջոցով` 1,0%
Հոմոսեքսուալ փոխանցման ուղի` 1,0%
Անհայտ` 7,2%*


Հատկանշական է, որ վերջին տարիներին նկատվում է թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործման ճանապարհով վարակման դեպքերի զգալի աճ։ Այսպես, մինչեւ 1999թ. հետերոսեքսուալ հարաբերությունների միջոցով վարակման դեպքերը գերազանցում էին թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործման ճանապարհով վարակման դեպքերին։ Փոխհարաբերությունը համապատասխանաբար 41/22 էր։ 1999-ից մինչեւ 2002թ. դեկտեմբերն այդ հարաբերությունը կտրուկ փոխվել է՝ 40/83։ 

ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրներից 30-ի մոտ ախտորոշվել է ՁԻԱՀ։ Համաճարակի սկզբից գրանցվել են ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդների մահվան 27 դեպք, որոնցից 4-ը՝ 2001թ., 8-ը՝ 2002թ. 11 ամիսների ընթացքում։ Նախորդ բոլոր տարիների համեմատ, 2002թ. գրանցված մահվան դեպքերի թիվն ամենաբարձրն է։

 Վերջին 4 տարվա ընթացքում գրանցված ՄԻԱՎ վարակի, ՁԻԱՀ-ի եւ ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդների մահվան դեպքերի թիվը գերազանցում է բոլոր նախորդ տարիների ընթացքում գրանցված դեպքերի թվին։

 Թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործման միջոցով բոլոր վարակվածները տղամարդիկ են։ ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը (64,4%) նույնպես թմրանյութերի ներերակային օգտագործողներ են, իսկ կանանց վարակման ուղին հիմնականում հետերոսեքսուալ հարաբերությունն է (93,2%)։

 ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրների առավելագույն թիվն արձանագրվել է մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում՝ 101 դեպք, որը կազմում է բոլոր ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիրների մոտ 49%-ը։ ՄԻԱՎ վարակի գրանցված դեպքերի թվով երկրորդ տեղում Արարատի եւ Լոռու մարզերն են (8,2%)։

*Առաջին հանրահայտ մարդը, որ վախճանվեց ՁԻԱՀ-ից, հոլիվուդյան կինոաստղ Ռոք Հադսոնն էր։ Դա տեղի ունեցավ 1985թ. հոկտեմբերի 2-ին։*

«ԿՈՒՄԱՅՐԻ»
http://www.menqplus.am/

----------


## Frigid-

> Հով ջան իսկ ով կհամբուրվի այդ պայմաններում?   համ ցավոտ կլինի համ էլ տհաճ


Բաց վերքեր կարող են լինել նաև բերանի խոռոչում, արտաքինից առավել անտեսանելի, դրանք կարող են թե', ասենք, չոր հացից առաջացած փոքր վերքեր լինել, թե' նոր հանված ատամի անցքեր. չեմ կարծում, որ համբուրվելուց առաջ թույլտվություն եք խնդրելու ապահովության համար  ուսումնասիրել նրա բերանի խոռոչը  :Wink:  




> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ պահպանակները լիարժեք չեն ապահովագրում ՄԻԱՎ վարակից, քանի որ այդ վիրուսն այնքան միկրո-չափեր ունի, որ միայն էլեկտրոնային միկրոսկոպով կարելի է դիտել


Ճիշտ է: Միավի վիրուսի չափերը մի քանի անգամ փոքր են սպերմատոզոիդի չափերից, և հավանականությունը, որ, նամանավանդ, հատուկ քսուկների չօգտագործման դեպքում այդ վիրուսը պահպանակից կներթափանցի, մեծ է: 
Պահպանակի նպատակը ոչ թե ՁԻԱՀ-ից պաշտպանվելն է, այլ` անցանկալի հղիությունից: Ուստի, էս ու էն գրանտ շահած կազմակերպությունների կողմից Հայաստանում աջ ու ձախ պահպանակներ բաժանելը` ՁԻԱՀ-ից պաշտպանվելու համար, ամենասխալ քայլն եմ համարում: Փոխարենը, կարելի էր բարոյահոգեբանական լեկցիաներ տալ, ինչը ամբողջովին անտեսված է: 

ՁԻԱՀ-ի հիմնական վարակակիրներն են նաև մարմնավաճառները, ում համար մեր ջահելների խելքը գնումա: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ գնի բազառի մեջ չեն մոռանա մարմնավաճառից սպռավկա վերցնեն` նրանց` Ձիահ-ով վարկաված չլինելու մասին: Դե գնացեք ու վայելեք  :Wink: 

Հաաա.. ու հարց..
Դուք կվստահեի՞ք այդ պահպանակին և սեռական հարաբերություն ունենայիք ոմն մեկի հետ, եթե իմանայիք, որ այդ անձը 100% ՁԻԱՀ-ի վարակակիր է: (Անգամ իրենք պահպանակ արտադրողներն են այս հարցին բացասական պատասխանում :Smile:

----------


## haik

Մի հետաքրքիր հոդված:
http://ameriki.net/pravda-o-spide.html

Աֆրիկայում այս հիվանդության տարածվածությունը հոդվածքում բացատրվում է նրանով, որ այնտեղ չկա գյուղատնտեսություն իսկ աֆրիկացիները ԱՄՆ - ից որպես օգնություն ստանում են ցածր որակի և հաճախ պիտանիության ժամկետը անցած սննդամթերքներ, այսինքն աֆրիկացիների իմունաին համակարգը բնության տված պտուղներից վիտամիններ չի ստանում:
Նաև կարդացել եմ, որ մաշկային հիվանդությունների 80% - ի դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ - ի տեստը կարող է տալ դրական պատասխան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նաև կարդացել եմ, որ մաշկային հիվանդությունների 80% - ի դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ - ի տեստը կարող է տալ դրական պատասխան:


Էս մեկը սուտ էր  :Wink:  մշակվել է ՄԻԱՎ ախտորոշման թեստերի հաջորդականություն, որոնք բավական բարձր սպեցիֆիկություն ունեն:

----------


## haik

> Էս մեկը սուտ էր  մշակվել է ՄԻԱՎ ախտորոշման թեստերի հաջորդականություն, որոնք բավական բարձր սպեցիֆիկություն ունեն:



Այդ բանը ես կարդացել եմ, որպես վիճակագրական փաստ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի դրա հեղինակը կոնկրետ հետազոտության մեթոդ է նկատի ունեցել, որը գուցե հիմա չի էլ կիրառվում:
Իսկ ժամանակակից մեթոդներն են իմունաֆերմենտային անալիզը, որը բնութագրվում է բարձր զգայնությամբ: Կեղծ բացասական արդյունքները հազվադեպ են, հնարավոր է 6-20% կեղծ դրական արդյունք: Սակայն երբեք միայն այս հետազոտությամբ ՄԻՎ-վարակ չեն ախտորոշում: Հաստատման համար կատարում են նաև իմունոբլոտ, որին բնորոշ է բարձր սպեցիֆիկությունը: Հնարավոր են կեղծ բացասական և չմեկնաբանվող արդյունքներ: 

Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այստեղ 80%-ի մասին ոչինչ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## haik

> Երևի դրա հեղինակը կոնկրետ հետազոտության մեթոդ է նկատի ունեցել, որը գուցե հիմա չի էլ կիրառվում:
> Իսկ ժամանակակից մեթոդներն են իմունաֆերմենտային անալիզը, որը բնութագրվում է բարձր զգայնությամբ: Կեղծ բացասական արդյունքները հազվադեպ են, հնարավոր է 6-20% կեղծ դրական արդյունք: Սակայն երբեք միայն այս հետազոտությամբ ՄԻՎ-վարակ չեն ախտորոշում: Հաստատման համար կատարում են նաև իմունոբլոտ, որին բնորոշ է բարձր սպեցիֆիկությունը: Հնարավոր են կեղծ բացասական և չմեկնաբանվող արդյունքներ: 
> 
> Ինչպես տեսնում ես, այստեղ 80%-ի մասին ոչինչ չկա


Իհարկե չի լինի: Այդ հիվանդության վրա շատ մեծ փողեր են աշխատում, դրա համար ել գրում են այն ինչ ձեռք է տալիս: Իսկ դու հոդվածը կարդացի՞ր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հոդվածը կարդալու կարիք չունեմ: Հավատում եմ իմ սեփական փորձին, աչքիս տեսածին:  :Wink:  Իսկ հոդվածներում մարդիկ ինչ ուզեն, էն էլ կգրեն:

----------


## ArmBoy

Հարգելի Artgeo, Ձեր ներկայացրած տվյալները հնացած են:

- 1988թ. մինչև *2008թ. հուլիսի 31-ը* Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գրանցվել է *ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 613 դեպք ՀՀ քաղաքացիների շրջանում*: 2007թ. ընթացքում արձանագրվել է ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 109, իսկ 2008թ. ընթացքում՝ 75 նոր դեպք:

- Հայաստանում ներերակայանի թմրամիջոցների միջոցով վարակի փոխանցման դեպքերն արդեն իսկ զիջում են հետերոսեքսուալ փոխանցման ուղով վարակվելուն (44,2 % v.s. 49,1 % ): 

_Աղբյուր_

Հարկավոր է կարեւորություն տալ հատկապես այս վերջին տվյալին, որը վկայում է, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը արդեն իսկ ներերակային թմրամիջոց օգտագործող մարդկանց խմբերից տարածվել է հասարակության այլ շերտեր: Բնական է, որ հետերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհն ավելի վտանգավոր է (համաճարակի տարածման տեսանկյունից), հուսով եմ, հասկանալի է, թե ինչու:

----------


## Razmik

> Հարգելի Artgeo, Ձեր ներկայացրած տվյալները հնացած են:
> 
> - 1988թ. մինչև *2008թ. հուլիսի 31-ը* Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում գրանցվել է *ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 613 դեպք ՀՀ քաղաքացիների շրջանում*: 2007թ. ընթացքում արձանագրվել է ՄԻԱՎ վարակի 109, իսկ 2008թ. ընթացքում՝ 75 նոր դեպք:
> 
> - Հայաստանում ներերակայանի թմրամիջոցների միջոցով վարակի փոխանցման դեպքերն արդեն իսկ զիջում են հետերոսեքսուալ փոխանցման ուղով վարակվելուն (44,2 % v.s. 49,1 % ): 
> 
> _Աղբյուր_
> 
> Հարկավոր է կարեւորություն տալ հատկապես այս վերջին տվյալին, որը վկայում է, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը արդեն իսկ ներերակային թմրամիջոց օգտագործող մարդկանց խմբերից տարածվել է հասարակության այլ շերտեր: Բնական է, որ հետերոսեքսուալ ճանապարհն ավելի վտանգավոր է (համաճարակի տարածման տեսանկյունից), հուսով եմ, հասկանալի է, թե ինչու:


Հայեր ջան, այդքան էլ վատ չէ 618 հոգին: Մենակ մեր Լոս Անջելեսյան ավագ դպրոցում 3000 սովորողից 100-ը ՄԻԱՎ ունեին 2007 թվականի տվյալներով: Իհարկե պիտի մտածենք ոնց անենք վոր չտարածվի ավելի: Պահպանակները ռիսկը պոքրացնում են հիվանդանալու, բայց լրիվ 100%-ով չեն պաշտպանում: Դրա համար ամեն պատահական անցորդի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը հիմարություն է: Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում վիճակը ծայրահեղ վատ չէ, բայց լավ է որ կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումներ են անց կացվում:

----------


## Razmik

Հարցեր հնչեցին վոր համբուրվելուց չեն վարակվում: Այո, ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակվելու հավանականութունը պոքր է, սակայն մի հիվանդություն կա, Mononucleosis անունով, որն անցնում է հիմնականում համբուրվելու ճանապարհով, քանի վոր վիրուսը մոտավորապես մեկ ժամից օդում մեռնում է: Ի միջի այլոց, ՁԻԱՀ-ի վիրուսը մի քանի վայրկյան է օդում ապրում, սակայն ՄԻԱՎ հիվանդուտյուններից օրինակ Գոննորհեա-ով կարող եք վարաքվել նույնիսկ զուգարան նստելիս: Սիմպտոմները շատ նման են սովորական անգինայի եվ հարբուխի սիմպտոմներին - ուժեղ գլխացավ, տաքություն, թուլություն, փորի ցավ: Սրանք բուժվում են, բայց հիվանդությունը ամեն վայրկյան կարող է գլուխ բարձրացնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցեր հնչեցին վոր համբուրվելուց չեն վարակվում: Այո, ՁԻԱՀ-ով վարակվելու հավանականութունը պոքր է, սակայն մի հիվանդություն կա, Mononucleosis անունով, որն անցնում է հիմնականում համբուրվելու ճանապարհով, քանի վոր վիրուսը մոտավորապես մեկ ժամից օդում մեռնում է: Ի միջի այլոց, ՁԻԱՀ-ի վիրուսը մի քանի վայրկյան է օդում ապրում, սակայն ՄԻԱՎ հիվանդուտյուններից օրինակ Գոննորհեա-ով կարող եք վարաքվել նույնիսկ զուգարան նստելիս: Սիմպտոմները շատ նման են սովորական անգինայի եվ հարբուխի սիմպտոմներին - ուժեղ գլխացավ, տաքություն, թուլություն, փորի ցավ: Սրանք բուժվում են, բայց հիվանդությունը ամեն վայրկյան կարող է գլուխ բարձրացնել:


Բայց ինֆեկցիոն մոնոնուկլեոզն ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՄԻԱՎ-վարակի հետ: Ավելին՝ այն հենց այդպես՝ համբույրի հիվանդություն էլ կոչվում է: Հազար ու մի ուրիշ հիվանդություն կա համբույրով փոխանցվող: Գոներեան ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետ: Այո, գոնոկոկը բավական կայուն բակտերիա է: Սիմպտոմները նման չեն անգինային և հարբուխին, քանի որ առաջին հերթին դիտվում է սեռական օրգանների բորբոքում, թարախային արտադրություն: Ա'յ, մոնոնուկլեոզի սիմպտոմները նման են, իսկ հանկարծ սխալմամբ հակաբիոտիկ տալու դեպքում ի հայտ է գալիս նաև ցան:

----------


## Razmik

> Բայց ինֆեկցիոն մոնոնուկլեոզն ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՄԻԱՎ-վարակի հետ: Ավելին՝ այն հենց այդպես՝ համբույրի հիվանդություն էլ կոչվում է: Հազար ու մի ուրիշ հիվանդություն կա համբույրով փոխանցվող: Գոներեան ի՞նչ կապ ունի ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետ: Այո, գոնոկոկը բավական կայուն բակտերիա է: Սիմպտոմները նման չեն անգինային և հարբուխին, քանի որ առաջին հերթին դիտվում է սեռական օրգանների բորբոքում, թարախային արտադրություն: Ա'յ, մոնոնուկլեոզի սիմպտոմները նման են, իսկ հանկարծ սխալմամբ հակաբիոտիկ տալու դեպքում ի հայտ է գալիս նաև ցան:


Ես մի քիչ սխալ էի շարադրել իմ ասելիքը: Mononucleosis-ը կապ չունի ՄԻԱՎ - ի հետ, իսկ անգինայի սիմպտոմները հենց Mononucleosis-i հետ եn կապված: Ինչ վերավերվում է Գոնորեաին, ՄԻԱՎ-ը(HIV)անգլերեն STD-ի (sexually transmited disease) հետ էի խառնել: HIV հիվանդությունները հենց STD են համարվում : Երբ խոսում եu ՄԻԱՎ-ի կամ ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին, չպետք է մոռոնալ բակտերիայից առաջացող և սեքսուալ ճանապարհով անցնող ոչ քիչ վտանգավոր հիվանդությունները, որպես վառ օրինակ նշեմ սիֆիլիսը: Այո, շատ հիվանդություններ կան որ կարող են անցնեն համբյուրի մջոցով, սակայն ամենատարածվածը հենց ՄՈՆՈ-ն է, որը նույնպես վիրուսային հիվանդություն է: Ես ուղղակի հարկ գտա դրա մասին խոսել: Կարծում եմ, որ մեծ հանցագործություն չեմ գործել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի քիչ սխալ էի շարադրել իմ ասելիքը: Mononucleosis-ը կապ չունի ՄԻԱՎ - ի հետ, իսկ անգինայի սիմպտոմները հենց Mononucleosis-i հետ եn կապված: Ինչ վերավերվում է Գոնորեաին, ՄԻԱՎ-ը(HIV)անգլերեն STD-ի (sexually transmited disease) հետ էի խառնել: HIV հիվանդությունները հենց STD են համարվում : Երբ խոսում եu ՄԻԱՎ-ի կամ ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին, չպետք է մոռոնալ բակտերիայից առաջացող և սեքսուալ ճանապարհով անցնող ոչ քիչ վտանգավոր հիվանդությունները, որպես վառ օրինակ նշեմ սիֆիլիսը: Այո, շատ հիվանդություններ կան որ կարող են անցնեն համբյուրի մջոցով, սակայն ամենատարածվածը հենց ՄՈՆՈ-ն է, որը նույնպես վիրուսային հիվանդություն է: Ես ուղղակի հարկ գտա դրա մասին խոսել: Կարծում եմ, որ մեծ հանցագործություն չեմ գործել:


Չէ, մեծ հանցագործություն չի, ուղղակի թեման ՄԻԱՎ-վարակին է նվիրված:  :Smile:  Դե հա, նորություն չէ, որ եթե մեկն ունի սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցված որևէ ինֆեկցիա, ապա ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակվելու հավանականությունը կտրուկ աճում է: Եվ հակառակը, եթե մեկը ՄԻԱՎ-վարակակիր է, ապա չի բացառվում, որ սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցված ուրիշ ինֆեկցիա էլ կունենա: Իսկ համբույրով տարածվում են ընդհանրապես բոլոր հերպետիկ ինֆեկցիաները:

----------


## Razo

> Հայեր ջան, այդքան էլ վատ չէ 618 հոգին: Մենակ մեր Լոս Անջելեսյան ավագ դպրոցում 3000 սովորողից 100-ը ՄԻԱՎ ունեին 2007 թվականի տվյալներով: Իհարկե պիտի մտածենք ոնց անենք վոր չտարածվի ավելի: Պահպանակները ռիսկը պոքրացնում են հիվանդանալու, բայց լրիվ 100%-ով չեն պաշտպանում: Դրա համար ամեն պատահական անցորդի հետ սեքսով զբաղվելը հիմարություն է: Համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում վիճակը ծայրահեղ վատ չէ, բայց լավ է որ կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումներ են անց կացվում:




Փաստորեն Լոսը մեր մոտից լավա, կոնկրետ տվյալներ չկան բայց քոլեջներում սովորողների մեծ մասը ինչ սեռական հիվանդություն ասես չունի, հիմնականում արաբները, աղջիկների մեծ մասը, մեկ էլ մոնղոլները...  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մեկ գաղտնիք նույնպես բացեմ.... սեռական ճանապարհով ՄԻԱՎ-ի փոխանցումը 0.1-1%% դեպքերում է լինում, մինչ դեռ սեռավարակի առկայության դեպքում այն թիվը կարող հասնել 100% , այսինքն մեծանալ 100-1000 անգամ:
> 
> Դե հիմա սիրելիներս ինքներդ մտածեք, թե ինչն է ավելի կարևոր...
> 
> Եվս մի հետաքրքրիր տվյալ
>  ՄԻԱՎ կանխարգելման հանրապետական կենտրոնը ստացել է դրամաշնորհ 7.000.000 $$: Մաշկաբանության և Սեռավարակաբանության բժշկագիտական կենտրոնի տարեկան բյուջեից մոտավորապես 7.000.000 դրամն է դրամադրվում սեռավարակների բուժման համար, ինչու? քանի որ մեր պետությունը այդպես է որոշել:
> 
> Փաստորեն 
> 
> ծախսում ենք 400 անգամ ավել գումար, որպեսզի կանղարգելենք 250 անգամ ավելի հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություն:





> Կա տեսանկյուն, որ ՁԻԱՀ գոյություն չունի և դա պրոպագանդայի արդյունք է։ Ի դեպ հիմնավորումները այս տեսանկյունի բավականին ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեցան իմ վրա, քանի որ դրանք բավականին լուրջ էին։  Ի՞նչ կասեք սրա մասին։


Վերջերս ես էլ սկսեցի ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ով հետաքրքրվել, իրա գոյություն ունենալ-չունենալու մասին ահագին նյութեր կարդացի (հա՛, հարգելի բժիշկներ, դուք կարողա ձեր աչքով ինչ-որ բաներ տեսել եք ու չեք հավատում ՄԻԱՎը ժխտող նյութերին, բայց երևի մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում թե ինչ նոր դեղեր են ստեղծել փող աշխատելու համար): Գրքերից մեկը՝ Ագեեվ, հորինված հիվանդություններ գիրքնա, որտեղ բժիշկները բացատրում են թե ինչու և ինչպեսա ամեն ինչ առաջացել և շարունակվում: Հետաքրքրվողներին նաև կառաջարկեմ սա կարդալ:

Իմ տեսակետը. ՁԻԱՀ կա, որը չունի այն տարածումը որը նկարագրվում է և իրականում հատուկենտ մարդիկ են հիվանդանում դրանով: ՄԻԱՎ-ը պարտադիր չէ որ առաջացնի ՁԻԱՀ:  Քանի որ «ամենաարագ» տարածման ձևը իմ կարծիքով սեռականնա, կարծում եմ որ ոնց Հովոնա նշել, շատ քիչ տոկոսա կազմում փոխանցման էդ ձևը. մեկ անգամյա հարաբերությունից փոխանցվելու հավանականությունը շաաաաաաաատ քիչ է: Համարում եմ բիզնես, շատ լավ հաջողված բիզնես: Մնացածի մասին ընթացքում կարծիքս կգրեմ:

----------

Rammstein (20.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես էլ եմ էդ կարծիքին, որ շատ հիվանդություններ ուղղակի ահուսարսափ առաջացնելու ու բիզնեսի համար են: Էդ հետևությանն ուրիշ կողմից եմ ես գալիս. եթե վճարովի բան են ստեղծում, ապա դրա շահը շատ վաճառելով փող աշխատելն է: Եթե շատ են գովազդում, ուրեմն շահը շատ է: Եթե սենսացիաներ են անում, ուրեմն սպասելիքները շատ են: Էստեղ հիվանդի մասին ոչ մի խոսք չկա: Ինչ կուզեն կանեն: Կարևորը շատ փող լինի: Ցավոք:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ՄԻԱՎ կանխարգելման հանրապետական կենտրոնը ստացել է դրամաշնորհ 7.000.000 $$:


Վերոնշյալ 7 մլն. դոլար ֆինանսավորումը պետական բյուջեից չի: Որքան գիտեմ, այդ գումարի հիմնական մասը կամ ամբողջ մասը փոխանցում են միջազգային հիմնադրամները, ովքեր ողջ աշխարհում են ֆինանսավորում ՄԻԱՎ-ի տարածման դեմ պայքարը և բուժումը:
Պետության հույսին մնային, գումար չէին ունենա գոյատևելու:

Իհարկե չեմ էլ ժխտում, որ մեր կարգի երկրներում հնարավոր են ֆինանսական չարաշահումներ:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ՄԻԱՎ-ի չլինելու մասին խոսակցությունները համարում եմ *դատարկաբանություն*: ՄԻԱՎ-ով ապրող մարդ տեսնեք, կհասկանաք, թե ինչ եմ ասում: 

ՄԻԱՎ-ի բուժումն իրականում բավականին դժվար գործ է… ՄԻԱՎ-ով ապրող մարդկանց կյանքը երկարացնելու և բարելավելու միակ միջոցը թանկարժեք հակառետրովիրուսային դեղամիջոցներն են, որոնք ՄԻԱՎ-ով ապրողները պետք է ընդունեն ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում բժիշկների հսկողությամբ: Թանկարժեք են նաև կատարվող հետազոտությունները, գործիքները և մնացած անհրաժեշտ պարագաները: 

Իսկ ՄԻԱՎ-ի հնարավոր համաճարակը համեմատել այլ ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդությունների համաճարակների հետ պարզապես հիմարություն է, քանի որ վերոնշյալ ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդությունների գերակշիռ մասը կլինիկորեն շուտ են ախտորոշվում և բուժվում են մի քանի օրվա կամ շաբաթվա ընթացքում, իսկ բուժված հիվանդը այլևս վարակի աղբյուր չի հանդիսանում (էլ չեմ ասում, որ շատ ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդությունների համաճարակներ պարզապես անհնար է, որ բռնկվեն): ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքում ամեն ինչ այլ է: ՄԻԱՎ-ը ողջ կյանքի հիվանդություն է, իսկ դեղորայք ստացող մարդն ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում վարակի տարածման հնարավոր աղբյուր է դիտարկվում:

Այնպես որ՝ ճիշտ են անում, երբ լավ ֆինասավորում են ՄԻԱՎ-ի կանխարգելումն ու բուժումը: Իհարկե սա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է քիչ ֆինանսավորվեն առողջապահության մնացած ոլորտները: Ի՞նչ է: Ուզում եք ընկնենք աֆրիկական մի շարք երկրների կամ օրինակ՝ Ուկրաինայի օրը, որ նո՞ր միայն հասկանաք՝ որքան վտանգավոր հիվանդություն է ՄԻԱՎ վարակը ազգաբնակչության և երկրի անվտանգության համար…

----------

Freeman (19.09.2012), keyboard (19.09.2012), Moonwalker (19.09.2012), Աթեիստ (19.09.2012), Հայկօ (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Մարկ, որպես բժիշկ իմ համար քո կարծիքը մեծ նշանակություն ունի, որովհետև ես ոչ վիրուսոլոգ (էլի _ոլոգ_ ) եմ, ոչ էլ հարակից ոլորտներում կամ: Քո կարծիքով, ինչու՞ են այս մարդիկ ժխտում ՄԻԱՎ-ի գոյությունը կամ դրա տված էն հետևանքները, որոնք մեզ հայտնի են:

Տեխնիկական գիտությունների դոկ-պրոֆեսոր, էկոլոգիայի և շրջակա միջավայրի անվտանգության միջազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ Բորիս Զելբերգը ասում է, որ ՁԻԱՀ-ը կոնկրետ Աֆրիկյան երկրներում (որտեղից որ յանմ թե սկսվելա ՄԻԱՎ-ը) առաջանում է ոչ բավարար և մաքուր սննդի պատճառով, սովից և տարբեր վարակիչ հիվանդություններից: 

Ինչու՞ են ասում, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ի կոնցեպցիան գիտականորեն ապացուցված չի և նույնիսկ հենց վիրուսի (ոչ թե վարակված բջջի) նկարը չկա:


Ֆրանկֆուրտի ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի կենտրոնի բժիշկը մերժում ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսի գոյությունը, քանի որ վիրուսի նկարը վերջին 30 տարվա ընթացքում նա չի տեսել, այլ տեսել է ինչ-որ վարակված բջջի նկար:


Ինչու՞ Քրիստիան Ֆիալան, ավստրիացի գիտնականը, գինեկոլոգ, ասում  որ մինչև հիմա ոչ ՄԻԱՎ-ի, ոչ էլ արյան մեջ ՄԻԱՎ-ի կամ ՄԻԱՎ-անման մասնիկների ոչ մի նկար չկա:


Ինչու՞ Վալ Տերները, ավստրալացի գիտնական, ասում է որ նրանք չեն կարողացել գտնել ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսի «մաքուր» նկարը և որ Գալլոն ու Մոնտենիեն երբեք դրա նկարը չեն ունեցել (ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսը հայտնաբերողները):

Ինչու՞ 1993 թվականին ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսն ինքնիրեն ներարկած բժիշկը` Ռոբերտ Ուիլները  էդ աստիճան համոզված էր ՄԻԱՎ-ի չգոյության մեջ: Ափսոս մարդը 6 ամիս հետո ինֆարկտից մահացավ:

Մի՞թե սխալ է այն, որ Գոթլիբը 1981 թվականին ՄԻԱՎ հայտնաբերել է 5 տղամարդ միասեռականների մոտ, որոնք իրար հետ ոչ մի կապ չեն ունեցել և օգտագործել են թմրանյութեր, որից հետո Գոթլիբը ՄԻԱՎ-ի անունը դրեց վարակիչ հիվանդություն որը փոխանցվում է սեռական ճանապարհով ու զեկուցեց ԱՄՆ-ի հիվանդությունների հսկողության կենտրոնին, որտեղ նրա տեսակետը միանգամից ընդունվեց:

Ճի՞շտ է որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը առաջացել է Աֆրիկայի հարավում, և որ մինչև հիմա այնտեղի բնակչության թիվը պակասելու փոխարեն 2-3 անգամ ավելացել է: 1976 թվականին 26.1 միլիոն, 2000 թվականին 43.4 միլիոն: Չպե՞տքա իրանք կամաց-կամաց վերանային էսքան տարվա մեջ, եթե համարենք որ ամեն երրորդը կարողա ՁԻԱՀ-ա: 

Ինչու՞ ոչ մի պատմական փաստ կամ ուղղակի ապացույց չկա, որ ՁԻԱՀ-ը ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետևանք է: Միակ հղումը դա Կալիֆորնիայում 1984 թվականի ապրիլի 23-ի կոնֆերանսն է, որտեղ Մարգարետ Հեքլերը Ռոբերտ Գալլոի ներկայությամբ ասաց, որ ռետրովիրուսը հայտնաբերվել է, և որ հնարավոր է դա էլ հենց առաջացնում է ՁԻԱՀ:

Ինչու՞ ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել ստանալ ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսի պատկերը:

Կա՞ն էնպիսի մոլեկուլներ, որոնք կարող են ցույց տալ ՄԻԱՎ հետազոտության դրական պատասխան ցանկացած տեսակի հետազոտության դեպքում:

Քերի Մյուլիսը, ով հայտնաբերել է ПЦР-ն, չի համաձայնվում դրա օգտագործմամբ ՄԻԱՎ մասնիկների հայտնաբերմանը: Բա խի՞


Եվ վերջապես հազարավոր գիտնականներ ինչու՞ են մերժում ՄԻԱՎ-ը կամ նրա առաջացրած հետևանքները: 
Աճառյանի ՁԻԱՀ-ի կենտրոնի աշխատողն էլ նենց չի որ ընդունումա դրա տարածվածությունը էն աստիճան ոնց նկարագրվումա թե աշխարհում թե Հայաստանում:

----------

keyboard (19.09.2012), Rammstein (20.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Բժիշկն ասաց` դեպի դիահերձարան.*
> Յոթնամյա Լինդսի Նեյջելը ծնվել է Ռումինիայում եւ վեց ու կես տարեկանից ապրում է Մինեապոլիսում` նրան որդեգրել է ամերիկյան մի ընտանիք, որը երեխա չուներ: Տեղափոխվելուց միառժամանակ հետո, սովորական բժշկական հետազուտության ժամանակ նրա արյան մեջ հայտնաբերվում է ՄԻԱՎ:
> 
> – Մենք երկար զրուցեցինք բժշկի հետ,– հիշում է Չերիլ Նեյջելը` Լինդսիի խորթ մայրը,– նա հաստատեց, որ ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չէ: Վիրուսը վաղ թե ուշ կվերածվի ՁԻԱՀ-ի: Դեղերը միայն երակաձգում են այդ գործընթացը:
> 
> Լինդսիին նշանակեցին AZT` ըստ բժիշկների այդ պահին ՄԻԱՎ-ը ճնշող ամենարդյունավետ դեղամիջոցը: Այն հայտնի է Retrovir ապրանքանիշով եւ ստեղծվել է Wellcome ընկերության կողմից:
> 
> Բուժման առաջին իսկ շաբաթներին հայտնվեցին ախտանշաններ, որոնք, սովորաբար, կապվում են ՁԻԱՀ-ի հետ: Լինդսին արագորեն քաշ էր կորցնում, գրե-թե ոչինչ չէր ուտում, լուծն ու փսխումը չէին դադարում: Այդպես շարունակվեց մեկ ու կես տարի: Հետո, երբ ախտանշանների մի մասը հաջողվեց այլ դեղերի միջոցով վերացնել, վրա հասավ նոր փուլ: Լինդսիին սկսեցին տանջել մշտական ցավերը:
> 
> – Այստեղ ես մտածեցի,– հիշում է Լինդսիի խորթ հայրը` Սթիվը,– իսկ եթե մեր խնդիրները այն դեղից են, որով մենք լցոնում ենք Լինդսիի օրգանիզմը: Մենք դադարեցինք տալ նրան AZT: Մի քանի օրից ցավերը դադարեցին, ընդմիշտ:


Աղբյուր` http://www.ojasvi.kiev.ua/text/different/aids.htm






> Ամերիկյան բասկետբոլի աստղ Իրվին Մեջիք Ջոնսոնը 1991թ. նոյեմբերի 7-ին հայտարարեց, որ հեռանում է սպորտից (նա խաղում էր «Լոս-Անջելես լեյկերս» թիմում), քանի որ իր մոտ հայտնաբերվել է ՄԻԱՎ:
> 
> Այդ ռեպորտաժը հնչեց մոտավորապես ասյպես. «Ես ստիպված էմ լքել սպորտը, քանի որ ես մեռնում եմ»: Ամբողջ Ամերիկան հասկացավ, որ Մեջիքը մեռնում է: Մասնագետները կանխատեսեցին առավելագույնը երեք տարվա կյանք: Տառացիորեն մի քանի օր անց, նոյեմբերի 24-ին 45 տարեկան հասակում ՁԻԱՀ-ից մահացավ Ֆրեդի Մերկուրին: Թվում էր` վերջ, Մեջիքը հաջորդն է:
> 
> Անցել է ավելի քան 19 տարի, բայց Մեջիքը ողջ է: Իր 50 տարեկան հասակում նա չափազանց առողջ տեսք ունի:
> 
> 1991-ին իր վարակի մասին հայտարարելով` Մեջիքը հիմնադրեց ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեմ պայքարի մի ամբողջ ընկերություն եւ ֆոնդ, եւ, ասում են, մինչեւ հիմա դրանով լավ էլ վաստակում է: Հանդիպում է Համաշխարհային Բանկի հետ, քննարկում է մի հերթական հակաՁԻԱՀային նախագիծ…
> 
> 
> Մեկ այլ սպորտային աստղ` Թոմի Մորիսոնը, բռնցքամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն ծանր քաշայինների մեջ. 1996թ. փետրվարին նրա արյան մեջ հայտնաբերվեց ՄԻԱՎ: 10 տարի անց տեստերը ցույց տվեցին, որ վիրուսը չկա:


Աղբյուր` http://toogeza.com/2009/01/06/1200
Նաեւ այս հոդվածի տակ բավական հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանություններ կան, խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ:

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012), VisTolog (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Մի հատ էլ սենց հարց տամ: Նախ` ի՞նչ ա ՄԻԱՎ-ը: Դա ընդամենը իմունային անբավարարություն հրահրող վիրուս ա, չէ՞ (իբր): Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց ինձ թվում ա` անմիջականորեն իմունիտետի անբավարարությունից մարդ չի կարա մեռնի, մարդը կարա մեռնի դրա հետեւանքով առաջ եկած հիվանդություն(ներ)ից:
Հիմա բուն հարցս. ո՞նց են իմանում` մարդը ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետեւանքով ա՞ մեռել, թե՞, ասենք, պարզապես տուբերկուլյոզ ա հիվանդացել ու մեռել ա:

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

:Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (20.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ո՞նց էր ասում Պասկալը՝ «Ավելի շահավետ ա հավատալ, որ ՄԻԱՀը գոյություն ունի և օգտագործել էտ անտեր ռեզինի կտորը»?

----------

Moonwalker (20.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞նց էր ասում Պասկալը՝ «Ավելի շահավետ ա հավատալ, որ ՄԻԱՀը գոյություն ունի և օգտագործել էտ անտեր ռեզինի կտորը»?


Իսկ չէ՞ր ասում *շահ*ավետ ում համար: :LOL:

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի հատ էլ սենց հարց տամ: Նախ` ի՞նչ ա ՄԻԱՎ-ը: Դա ընդամենը իմունային անբավարարություն հրահրող վիրուս ա, չէ՞ (իբր):


1984 թվականին Հեքլերը` ԱՄՆ-ի առողջապահության ծառայության քարտուղարը Գալլոի ներկայությամբ ասեց, որ ռետրովիրուսը, որը *հնարավոր* է որ դառնում է ՁԻԱՀ-ի պատճառ, հայտնաբերվել է: Գալլոն վիրուսի անունը դրեց HTLV-III: Գալլոի տեսակետը կիսեց ֆրանսիացի գիտնական Մոնտենյեն, ով նրա հետ միասին Ուորեն Ալպերտի ֆոնդից ստացավ 100.000$ ու ըստ աղբյուրների նրանք ամեն տարի են այդ ֆոնդից գումարներ ստանում: 

10th Anniversary Robert Gallo, MD, and Luc Montagnier, MD, for their discovery of human immune deficiency virus (HIV).


Ըստ վիքիի HTLV III-IV վիրուսները հայտնաբերվել են Կամերունում և մարդկանց են փոխանցվել կապիկներից, նրանց կողմից մարդկանց հասցրած քերծվածքների, վնասվաքծների ժամանակ:


Մեջբերեմ վիքիից.





> Для данных типов Т-лимфотропных вирусов *не показана передача между людьми и не доказана их патогенность по отношению к человеку.*



Այսինքն Գալլոի հայտնաբերածը շատ հնարավոր է որ ոչի՞նչ է:

----------

keyboard (20.09.2012), Rammstein (20.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog



----------

keyboard (20.09.2012), Rammstein (21.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Եթե ճիշտ ա սա, ուրեմն ահավոր ա: 

Տրամաբանական շղթան հետևյալն է: 

Հորինվում է կամ ինչ-որ ձևով պրոպագանդվում է հիվանդություն, որը մահացու է: 
Մարդիկ վախից ստուգվում են ու զգուշանում:
Տեստերն ամեն գնով հիվանդություն են հաստատում, թեկուզ լրիվ ուրիշ հիվանդ լինի:
Հետո բուժումն է սկսվում իբր:
Մարդն իր կյանքը երակարացնելու համար մի քանի տարի թանկ դեղեր է ընդունում, որից և մահանում է:

Արդյունքում՝ բժիշկները փող են աշխատում, հիվանդությունը ստեղծողներն ու պրոպագանդողները փող են աշխատում, *մարդկանց թիվն է երկրագնդի վրա պակասում է: Եվ այս ամենը ստիպողաբար, ոչ թե հիվանդությունից:* Իհարկե հազարումի հիվանդություն կա, բայց էս դեպքում և՛ մեծ գումարներ են շրջանառվում, և՛ երկիր մոլորակի մարդաշատության «խնդիրն են աշխատում լուծել»: Հրաշագործություն է ուղղակի: 

Ու տրամաբանությունն ասում է, որ սա ավելի հավանական է:  :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

Ծանոթացեք ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի համար ստեղծված դեղերի առաջացրած հետևանքներին: Ու սրանք դեռ բոլոր դեղերը չեն:

ՁԻԱՀ  էլ լինեմ սրանցից ոչ մեկը չեմ ընդունի: 

Մտածում եմ ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդը իրան ավելի լավա զգում քան Զիդովուդին (ԱԶՏ) կամ քիմիոթերապիա ընդունողը:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, լուրջ եմ ասում, սկզբում մտածում էի էս թեման զվարճալիում ա, ամեն դեպքում մի բան ասեմ մնացածին էլ երբ որ հավես անեմ, կանդրադառնամ՝ ձեր կարծիքով բժիշկների մեծ մասը անասուններ են ու էն կարգի թքած ունեն ունեն մարդկանց վրա, որ հանկարձ կարող ա թողնեն, որ հավայի մեռնի, ինչ ա մի կազմակերպություն իրանց վաճառված դեղերից տոկոս ա տալի՞ս, թե՞ էնքան դեբիլ են, որ չեն տեսնում, թե էդ հիվանդի հետ ինչ ա կատարվում։ 

Իսկ դու հանդիպել ե՞ք ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդ մարդու հետ, դուք տեսել ու հասկացել ե՞ք, որ էդ մարդու մոտ ՁԻԱՀ ա, փորձել ե՞ք տենց մարդու բացատրել, թե ինչ ա իրա հետ կատարվում։ 





> Հիմա բուն հարցս. ո՞նց են իմանում` մարդը ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետեւանքով ա՞ մեռել, թե՞, ասենք, պարզապես տուբերկուլյոզ ա հիվանդացել ու մեռել ա:


1.Ուղղակի Ձիահից չեն մեռնում, բայց էդ ժամանակ ամենանվնաս միկրոբից էլ կարա նենց հիվանդություն առաջանա, որ մարդը մեռնի, իսկ մեր բոլորիս օրգանիզմներում էլ նենց մանրեներ կան, որ չեբն վնասում, բայց եթե իմունիտետը շատ ընկավ, հիվանդություն կառաջացնեն։ 
2Բացի դրանից իմունիտետը մենակ արտաքին ագենտների դեմ չի պայքարում՝ ՁԻԱՀի դեպքում ուռուցքային հիվանդություններ էլ են առաջանում, որովհետև մեր մոտ ուռուցքային բջիջներ առաջանում ու ոչնչանում են իմունիտետի կողմից
3. ՁԻԱՀ-ի վիրուսը մենակ իմունիտետի բջիջները չի ախտահարում, այլ էն բոլոր բջիջները, որոնք ունեն CD4 ռեցեպտորներ, օրինակ՝ ուղեղի բջիջները։

----------

Հայկօ (20.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ծանոթացեք ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի համար ստեղծված դեղերի առաջացրած հետևանքներին: Ու սրանք դեռ բոլոր դեղերը չեն:
> 
> ՁԻԱՀ  էլ լինեմ սրանցից ոչ մեկը չեմ ընդունի: 
> 
> Մտածում եմ ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդը իրան ավելի լավա զգում քան Զիդովուդին (ԱԶՏ) կամ քիմիոթերապիա ընդունողը:


Դու տետրացիկլինի կողմնակի էֆֆեկտները չես կարդացե՞լ

Կամ ինչքան հիմար պետք ա լինեին ՁԻԱՀ-ը «հորինող » ընկերությունները, որ վտանգավորև նյութեր ծախեին դեղերի անվան տակ։

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, լուրջ եմ ասում, սկզբում մտածում էի էս թեման զվարճալիում ա, ամեն դեպքում մի բան ասեմ մնացածին էլ երբ որ հավես անեմ, կանդրադառնամ՝ ձեր կարծիքով բժիշկների մեծ մասը անասուններ են ու էն կարգի թքած ունեն ունեն մարդկանց վրա, որ հանկարձ կարող ա թողնեն, որ հավայի մեռնի, ինչ ա մի կազմակերպություն իրանց վաճառված դեղերից տոկոս ա տալի՞ս, թե՞ էնքան դեբիլ են, որ չեն տեսնում, թե էդ հիվանդի հետ ինչ ա կատարվում։


Իմ կարծիքով` հա, վերեւներում 99% անասուն բիզնեսմեններ են նստած, որոնք թքած ունեն բոլորի առողջության վրա:

Ֆրիմեն ջան, կոնկրետ ՄԻԱՎ-ի պարագայում ես վերջնական համոզման չեմ եկել, բայց էն հարցում, որ բժշկությունը մեծ մաֆիա ա ու լրիվ բիզնես ա, ես հաստատ եմ համոզված:

----------

VisTolog (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Իմ կարծիքով` հա, վերեւներում 99% անասուն բիզնեսմեններ են նստած, որոնք թքած ունեն բոլորի առողջության վրա:
> 
> Ֆրիմեն ջան, կոնկրետ ՄԻԱՎ-ի պարագայում ես վերջնական համոզման չեմ եկել, բայց էն հարցում, որ բժշկությունը մեծ մաֆիա ա ու լրիվ բիզնես ա, ես հաստատ եմ համոզված:


Ես հենց դրա համար էլ վերևների մասին չասեցի, այլ սովորական հիվանդանոցների թերապևտների, ովքեր առընչվում են էդ հիվանդների հետ։ Համաձայն չե՞ս, որ իրանց գոնե մի 20 տոկոսը նորմալ մարդիկ կլինեն։ Ախտորոշումը հենց իրանք են դնում, իսկ իրանք ոչ էնքան դեբիլ են, որ հորինված հիվանդություն ախտորոշեն, ոչ էլ էնքան անսիրտ, որ մի քանի տոկոսի համար մարդ սպանեն։

----------


## Նետ

ՁԻԱՀԸ դժվար հորինվածք լինի, բայց  թռչնագրիպով ու մնացած այլ կենդանակերպի նշանների գրիպներով հաստատ ահաբեկում էին մարդկանց:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես հենց դրա համար էլ վերևների մասին չասեցի, այլ սովորական հիվանդանոցների թերապևտների, ովքեր առընչվում են էդ հիվանդների հետ։ Համաձայն չե՞ս, որ իրանց գոնե մի 20 տոկոսը նորմալ մարդիկ կլինեն։ Ախտորոշումը հենց իրանք են դնում, իսկ իրանք ոչ էնքան դեբիլ են, որ հորինված հիվանդություն ախտորոշեն, ոչ էլ էնքան անսիրտ, որ մի քանի տոկոսի համար մարդ սպանեն։


Հենց էդ ա, որ սովորական հիվանդանոցի թերապեւտները ինչ սովորել են, էդ էլ անում են, ինչքան էլ որ նորմալ մարդիկ լինեն: Իրանք գիտնական չեն, չեն ուսումնասիրում` ՄԻԱՎ-ը կամ ցանկացած վիրուսը ինչ ա, ով ա: Արյան մեջ հակամարմին կա՞, վերջ, մարդը ՄԻԱՎ ա, որտեւ գրքում տենց ա գրած:  :Pardon:  Մի երկու անգամ էլ ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակված մարդկանց են տեսնում, ովքեր միայն էն մտքից, որ մեռնելու են, արդեն իսկ մեռած են, թաղած չեն, ու համոզվում են, որ գրքում 100% ճիշտ էր գրված:
Նենց որտեղին չի շարքային բժիշկներին խառնել էս հարցերի մեջ:

Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ էսօրվա բժշկության մեջ ընդհանրապես թերապիան 0-ական մակարդակի վրա ա:

----------

VisTolog (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Հենց էդ ա, որ սովորական հիվանդանոցի թերապեւտները ինչ սովորել են, էդ էլ անում են, ինչքան էլ որ նորմալ մարդիկ լինեն: Իրանք գիտնական չեն, չեն ուսումնասիրում` ՄԻԱՎ-ը կամ ցանկացած վիրուսը ինչ ա, ով ա: Արյան մեջ հակամարմին կա՞, վերջ, մարդը ՄԻԱՎ ա, որտեւ գրքում տենց ա գրած:  Մի երկու անգամ էլ ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակված մարդկանց են տեսնում, ովքեր միայն էն մտքից, որ մեռնելու են, արդեն իսկ մեռած են, թաղած չեն, ու համոզվում են, որ գրքում 100% ճիշտ էր գրված:
> Նենց որտեղին չի շարքային բժիշկներին խառնել էս հարցերի մեջ:
> 
> Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ էսօրվա բժշկության մեջ ընդհանրապես թերապիան 0-ական մակարդակի վրա ա:


Կոմպով չեմ, դրա համար գրառումդ չեմ կտրում )

Գիտնական չեն, բայց տեսնում են  ախտանշաններ ու ըստ դրա որոշում թե ինչ ա, ընդ որում ոչ մի հիվանդության կոնկրետ արտահայտում չունի, դրա համար էլ ամեն ախտորոշումն առանձին աշխատանք ա, մանավանդ ՁԻԱՀ-ը, 

Ոչ մի տեղ կոնկրետ գրած չի, որ եթե հիվանդի մոտ էդ կա, ուրեմն, էդ անպայման էդ հիվանդությունն ա, նենց որ ոչ մեկ չի մարդ խաբի թերապևտին ու շարքային թերապևտը եթե տեսնում ա հազվադեպ հանդիպող ուռուցք ու մարդու մոտ նորմայում հիվանդություն չառաջացնող բակտերիայով վարակ, ուրեմն իմունիտետը կտրուկ իջել ա, հետո էլ գալիս են մյուս ախտանիշները


Քանի որ շատ կան տենց ախտորոշված հիվանդներ, ուրեմն կա հիվանդություն, որը տարածվում ա սեռական ճանապարհով, ախտահարում ա ցդ4 բջիջները՝ բոլոր հետևանքներով հիմա էդ ուզում ես ձիահ անվանի, ուզում ես՝ շլագբաում, մեկ ա ինքը կա, իրա գրեթե բոլոր դրսևորումները նկարագրված են ու գիտականորեն փորձնական ճանապարհով բացատրված, ես էլ տենց հիվանդի ճանաչել եմ ու էդ հիվանդությունը սուտ համարող բժիշկներն իմ կարծիքով իզուր աղմուկ են բարձրանում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա վերջին պարբերությունը՝ հայաստանում նորմալ թերապևտները քիչ են, որովհետև ով համարյա ով կարողացել ա, փախել ա էս պայմաններում աշխատելուց (ձիահ ի հերքման փորձերը նկատի չունեմ), ու եթե կարացա ես էլ եմ գնալու, համենայն դեպս սովորելու համար(չնայած ես թետապևտ չեմ դառնալու)

----------

Աթեիստ (20.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ոնց կարա ՁԻԱՀ-ը հորինվածք լինել  :LOL:  
Էտ նույն բաննա, որ ասեն սրտամկանի ինֆարկտը հորինվածքա:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ֆրիմեն ջան,մի կողմ, որ համակարծիք չեմ քեզ: Ախր քո կարծիքը կողքից լսածներիդ վրա ա հիմնված, առանց իսկական փաստերի: Էս կինոյում փաստեր բերված են էդ տեսակետին աջակցող: Հակառակ կարծիքը՝ քո կարծիքը հիմնավորող նյութ էստեղ չկա: Ոչ մեկս էլ գիտնական չենք, որ բոլոր փորձերն անենք ու մեր դիրքորոշումն ունենանք, մնում է հետևել առաջարկված կարծիքների տրամաբանությանը:

Էն որ հարևանդ Ձիահ ունի, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրան ճիշտ դիագնոզ են դրել: 

Միայն էն, որ հիվանդությունն ունի հազար ու մի սահմանում, տեստերը 100 տոկոսանոց չեն, ինչ-որ բան հուշում ա: Ես ավելի հակված եմ, որ հորինված ու լղոզված հիվանդությունների շարքից ա:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2012), VisTolog (20.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ոնց կարա ՁԻԱՀ-ը հորինվածք լինել  
> Էտ նույն բաննա, որ ասեն սրտամկանի ինֆարկտը հորինվածքա:


Կինոն նայի թեմայի, կարող ա դու էլ սկսես կասկածել: :Ok:

----------


## Vaio

> Կինոն նայի թեմայի, կարող ա դու էլ սկսես կասկածել:


Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, ավելին ասեմ` բացառվումա: 
Էտ կարգի կինոներով կարողանում են ազդել հասարակության մի որոշ շերտի վրա` ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Չի կարա տենց բան լինի, ավելին ասեմ` բացառվումա: 
> Էտ կարգի կինոներով կարողանում են ազդել հասարակության մի որոշ շերտի վրա` ոչ ավելին:


Դե ինքդ տրամաբանի, թե ում շահը որտեղ ա: Հիվանդությունը հորինողը շատ մեծ շահ ունի, ուղղակի ահռելի: Իսկ այս տեսակետը պնդողը, եթե նույնիսկ սուտ հորինի, ու՞մ ա ինչ տալու:

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն ջան,մի կողմ, որ համակարծիք չեմ քեզ: Ախր քո կարծիքը կողքից լսածներիդ վրա ա հիմնված, առանց իսկական փաստերի: Էս կինոյում փաստեր բերված են էդ տեսակետին աջակցող: Հակառակ կարծիքը՝ քո կարծիքը հիմնավորող նյութ էստեղ չկա: Ոչ մեկս էլ գիտնական չենք, որ բոլոր փորձերն անենք ու մեր դիրքորոշումն ունենանք, մնում է հետևել առաջարկված կարծիքների տրամաբանությանը:
> 
> Էն որ հարևանդ Ձիահ ունի, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրան ճիշտ դիագնոզ են դրել: 
> 
> Միայն էն, որ հիվանդությունն ունի հազար ու մի սահմանում, տեստերը 100 տոկոսանոց չեն, ինչ-որ բան հուշում ա: Ես ավելի հակված եմ, որ հորինված ու լղոզված հիվանդությունների շարքից ա:


Միամիտ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի)

Ախր ո՞նց փաստը չկա, ես ասում են տենց մարդու եմ ճանաչում, որ ձիահից մահացավ, դու ասում ես փաստ չկա, 
Եթե մեր լեկցիաներն էլ դնեմ, ասելու եք փաստ չի:
Լավ էդ մի կողմ, ձեր ասած  շ աղբյուրները հեռախօսով չեմ կարա նայեմ, բայց տես դրանցում կա՞ կապոշիի սարկոմայի բացատրություն , իսկ պնևմոցիստային թոքաբորբի՞ , իսկ թե խի՞ ես պևմոցիստեր ունեմ ու թոքաբորբ չի զարգանում, իսկ եթե էդ երկուսը էդքան հազվադեպ են, խի՞են իրար հետ հանդիպում, ինչքա՞նա հավանական, որ տենց հազվադեպ երևույթները միշտ իրար հետ հանդիպեն: Իսկ մկանների վրա վիրուսի կենսագործունեության արդյունքների ազդեցությունն ինչո՞վա բացատրում,

Ախր էս էնքան պարզ ու հեշտ ապացուցվող բան ա, որ նույնիսկ վիճելու իմաստ չկա:


Հ.գ. հնարավոր ա մի քիչ կոպիտ գրեցի, բայց էս թեմայում ոչ մեկի դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ ու հուսով եմ առաջիկա ակումբի հանդիպում ներին կկարողանամ գամ:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Ոչ մեկ չի հերքում, որ մարդու մոտ կարա լինի իմունային անբավարարություն, որի հետեւանքով կարա լինի էն ամեն ինչը, ինքը որ լինում ա այսպես կոչված ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդների մոտ: Բայց ո՞նց են իմանում, որ դրա պատճառը ոմն ՄԻԱՎ-ն ա:

Էդ ՑԴ4 բջիջների մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կասե՞ս: Մասնավորապես` ո՞նց ա երեւում, որ դրանք ախտահարված են` ախտանշաններո՞վ, թե՞ հենց էդ բջիջները հետազոտելով:

----------

VisTolog (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ինքդ տրամաբանի, թե ում շահը որտեղ ա: Հիվանդությունը հորինողը շատ մեծ շահ ունի, ուղղակի ահռելի: Իսկ այս տեսակետը պնդողը, եթե նույնիսկ սուտ հորինի, ու՞մ ա ինչ տալու:


Մարդիկ գովազդ են անում, իրենց անունն են հայտնի դարձնում, փող են աշխատում էդ վիդեոյով, ու էդքանը անում են ընդամենը դատարկաբանելով, դավադրությունների ախմախ տեսություններ հորինելով: Զզվում եմ էդ կարգի կինոներից, դրանք մանիպուլացնում են մարդկանց՝ փորձելով տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ հակառակը, փրկում են մանիպուլացումից: Մեկ էլ մի բանի ուշադրություն դարձրու. էդ տեսակետներին որպես կանոն հավատում են բժշկության հետ կապ չունեցող մարդիկ, այլ կերպ թող կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց էդ ոլորտում դիլետանտները: Ոչ դիլետանտների մեծ մասը դրանք որակում ա ախմախություն: Այլ կերպ ասած ուրիշի բոստանում քյանդրբազություն անել պետք չի, բժշկությունը մեր ոլորտը չի, որ մտնենք ու մեր քիչ ինֆորմացվածությամբ ինչ-որ հիմար վիդեոների հավատանք ու սկսենք պնդել, որ իբր ՁԻԱՀ չկա, էդ էն դեպքում, երբ շատերն ուղղակի տեսել են, ծանոթ են այդ հիվանդությամբ հիվանդ մարդկանց հետ՝ այդ թվում այս ֆորումում կան նման ծանոթներ ունեցողներ:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2012), Vaio (20.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

[QUOTE=Ֆոտոն;2360305]

Էն որ հարևանդ Ձիահ ունի, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իրան ճիշտ դիագնոզ են դրել: 


Էս մասը չէի տեսել

Իսկ դիագնոզի հետ կապված՝իրա մոտ ես համարյա լրիվ ախտանիշները տեսել եմ, եթե նույնիսկ էդ հիվանդությունը ձիահ չանվանենք, ինքը կա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սենց թեմաներում հիմնականում աշխատում եմ ոչ մի բան չգրել, որովհետև մասնագետ չեմ, բան չեմ հասկանում, գրագետ բանավիճել չեմ կարող: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ճիշտ դիրքորոշում ա:

----------

Freeman (20.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Մարդիկ գովազդ են անում, իրենց անունն են հայտնի դարձնում, փող են աշխատում էդ վիդեոյով, ու էդքանը անում են ընդամենը դատարկաբանելով, դավադրությունների ախմախ տեսություններ հորինելով: Զզվում եմ էդ կարգի կինոներից, դրանք մանիպուլացնում են մարդկանց՝ փորձելով տպավորություն ստեղծել, որ հակառակը, փրկում են մանիպուլացումից: Մեկ էլ մի բանի ուշադրություն դարձրու. էդ տեսակետներին որպես կանոն հավատում են բժշկության հետ կապ չունեցող մարդիկ, այլ կերպ թող կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց էդ ոլորտում դիլետանտները: Ոչ դիլետանտների մեծ մասը դրանք որակում ա ախմախություն: Այլ կերպ ասած ուրիշի բոստանում քյանդրբազություն անել պետք չի, բժշկությունը մեր ոլորտը չի, որ մտնենք ու մեր քիչ ինֆորմացվածությամբ ինչ-որ հիմար վիդեոների հավատանք ու սկսենք պնդել, որ իբր ՁԻԱՀ չկա, էդ էն դեպքում, երբ շատերն ուղղակի տեսել են, ծանոթ են այդ հիվանդությամբ հիվանդ մարդկանց հետ՝ այդ թվում այս ֆորումում կան նման ծանոթներ ունեցողներ:


Խելքը գլխին պատասխան էր: 
Ես ուղղակի հավես չունեի էսքանը գրելու...

----------


## Freeman

> Ոչ մեկ չի հերքում, որ մարդու մոտ կարա լինի իմունային անբավարարություն, որի հետեւանքով կարա լինի էն ամեն ինչը, ինքը որ լինում ա այսպես կոչված ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդների մոտ: Բայց ո՞նց են իմանում, որ դրա պատճառը ոմն ՄԻԱՎ-ն ա:
> 
> Էդ ՑԴ4 բջիջների մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կասե՞ս: Մասնավորապես` ո՞նց ա երեւում, որ դրանք ախտահարված են` ախտանշաններո՞վ, թե՞ հենց էդ բջիջները հետազոտելով:


Դրանք ոչ թե բջիջներ են, այլ հատուկ ընկալիչներ բջիջների վրա, էդ կարգի ընկալիչներով բջիջները իրար ճանաչում են, մասնավորապես իմուն համակարգում ու դրա համար էլ մեր իմունային բջիջները մեր մյուս բջիջների վրա չեն հարձակվում, կոպիտ ասած անձնագրերի նման բան են, իհարկե շատ ընկալիչներ կան ու տարբեր նպատակների համար են, բայց ձիահ աառաջացնող վիրուսները դրանց միանալով թափանցում են բջիջ ու բջջի մեջ բազմանում, իսկ իրենց դուրս գալուց բջիջ ը քայքայվում ա,


Քանի որ cd4 ընկալիչներ ավելի շատ մեր իմուն բջիջների ու, մասնավորապես , T helper բջիջների մոտ են շատ, ավելի շատ իմուն համակարգն ա տուժում, դե եթե իմունիտետը չկա էդ մարդու մոտ ինչ ասես կլինի՝համ հազվադեպ հիվանդություն, համ նորմալ
 հիվանդությունների ոչ նորմալ ընթացք ու սովորական ոչ վտանգավոր բակտերիայից մարդը կարա մահանա: 

Հետազոտման համար վարակում են մարդու բջջային կուլտուրան, տեսնում են որ էդ ընկալիչներ ունեցող բջիջները քայքայվում են, իսկ կենսաքիմիական անալիզներով որոշում են քայքայվելու պատճառը ու հայտնված նոր ֆերմենտները, դրանով էլ մեր տվյալներն են էդ վիրուսի կառուցվածքի մասին:Իհարկե սենց մենակ ՁԻԱՀ-ը չի հետազոտվում:

----------

Rammstein (20.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հետազոտման համար վարակում են մարդու բջջային կուլտուրան, տեսնում են որ էդ ընկալիչներ ունեցող բջիջները քայքայվում են, իսկ կենսաքիմիական անալիզներով որոշում են քայքայվելու պատճառը ու հայտնված նոր ֆերմենտները, դրանով էլ մեր տվյալներն են էդ վիրուսի կառուցվածքի մասին:Իհարկե սենց մենակ ՁԻԱՀ-ը չի հետազոտվում:


Կոնկրետ ՄԻԱՎի դեպքում ինչո՞վ են վարակում: ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսո՞վ:

----------

Rammstein (20.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հետազոտման համար վարակում են մարդու բջջային կուլտուրան, տեսնում են որ էդ ընկալիչներ ունեցող բջիջները քայքայվում են, իսկ կենսաքիմիական անալիզներով որոշում են քայքայվելու պատճառը ու հայտնված նոր ֆերմենտները, դրանով էլ մեր տվյալներն են էդ վիրուսի կառուցվածքի մասին:Իհարկե սենց մենակ ՁԻԱՀ-ը չի հետազոտվում:


Էս մասը լավ չհասկացա, ինչո՞վ են վարակում:

Հ.Գ. Վայ քու արա, ուշացա:  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Միամիտ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի)
> 
> Ախր ո՞նց փաստը չկա, ես ասում են տենց մարդու եմ ճանաչում, որ ձիահից մահացավ, դու ասում ես փաստ չկա, 
> Եթե մեր լեկցիաներն էլ դնեմ, ասելու եք փաստ չի:
> Լավ էդ մի կողմ, ձեր ասած  շ աղբյուրները հեռախօսով չեմ կարա նայեմ, բայց տես դրանցում կա՞ կապոշիի սարկոմայի բացատրություն , իսկ պնևմոցիստային թոքաբորբի՞ , իսկ թե խի՞ ես պևմոցիստեր ունեմ ու թոքաբորբ չի զարգանում, իսկ եթե էդ երկուսը էդքան հազվադեպ են, խի՞են իրար հետ հանդիպում, ինչքա՞նա հավանական, որ տենց հազվադեպ երևույթները միշտ իրար հետ հանդիպեն: Իսկ մկանների վրա վիրուսի կենսագործունեության արդյունքների ազդեցությունն ինչո՞վա բացատրում,
> 
> Ախր էս էնքան պարզ ու հեշտ ապացուցվող բան ա, որ նույնիսկ վիճելու իմաստ չկա:
> 
> 
> Հ.գ. հնարավոր ա մի քիչ կոպիտ գրեցի, բայց էս թեմայում ոչ մեկի դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ ու հուսով եմ առաջիկա ակումբի հանդիպում ներին կկարողանամ գամ:


Իսկ էդ մարդը բուժվու՞մ էր, ո՞նց էր վարակակիր դարձել, ի՞նչ տեսակի բուժում էր ստանում:
Բնականաբար ձեր լեկցիաներում հո հակափաստարկներ գրված չէր լինելու, պետքա ապագա բժիշկներն էլ իմանան չէ որ տենց բան կա ու պետքա դրա դեմ պայքարել: ճ

Կապոշիի, թոքաբորբի բացատրությունը չկա, լինելու դեպքում էլ պետքա հազար ու մի հիվանդության բացատրություն լիներ, որոնցից առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարություն հետո էլ ՁԻԱՀ: 

Ասա, սխա՞լա որ կապոշին առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարությունից: Եթե մեկի մոտ կապոշիա առաջանում, իրան համարում են ՄԻԱՎ վարակակի՞ր: Եթե համարում են ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր, ինչի՞ հիման վրա են համարում, միայն Տ լիմֆոցիտների քանակի վրա հիմնվելո՞վ:

Պնեվմոցիստային թոքաբորբը առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարությունից չէ՞: Իսկ անբավարարությունը միայն կառաջանա հատուկ դեղերի, թմրանյութերի օգտագործման արդյունքու՞մ, թե՞ կարողա մի օր դրանով հիվանդ մեկը լինի, ով ոչ դեղերա ընդունել, ոչ թմրանյութեր ու այլ՝ իմունային համակարգը վատացնող բաներ:


Հետաքրքիրա, մկանների վրա վիրուսը ո՞նցա ազդում, եթե մենակ դեղերից ոսկրային ցավեր ու մկանային ատրոֆիայա առաջանում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դրանք ոչ թե բջիջներ են, այլ հատուկ ընկալիչներ բջիջների վրա, էդ կարգի ընկալիչներով բջիջները իրար ճանաչում են, մասնավորապես իմուն համակարգում ու դրա համար էլ մեր իմունային բջիջները մեր մյուս բջիջների վրա չեն հարձակվում, կոպիտ ասած անձնագրերի նման բան են, իհարկե շատ ընկալիչներ կան ու տարբեր նպատակների համար են, բայց *ձիահ աառաջացնող վիրուսները* դրանց միանալով թափանցում են բջիջ ու բջջի մեջ բազմանում, իսկ իրենց դուրս գալուց բջիջ ը քայքայվում ա,


Այսինքն երբ մարդու իմունիտետը ընկնի, ասենք սթրեսից, ինքը արդեն վարակների նկատմամբ խոցելի կլինի չէ՞: Երբ վարակը անցնի թույլ իմուն համակարգ ունեցող մարդու մոտ, այն կսկսի զարգանալ: Օրինակ իրա մոտ հայտնաբերում են թոքախտ: Ու հանկարծ թեստա անցնում, իրա մոտ ցույցա տալիս ՄԻԱՎ դրական: Սկսումա դեղեր ուտել, ասենք ԱԶՏ, որը «ասում են» օգնումա ՄԻԱՎ-ի զարգացմանը կանգնեցնելուն, չնայած սկսումա սպանել Տ լիմֆոցիտներին: ԱԶՏ-ն քայքայումա օրգանիզմը, նպաստելով հիվանդության զարգացմանը: Մարդն անցնումա ՁԻԱՀ-ի փուլ ու մեռնում ՁԻԱՀ դիագնոզով:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր Վիստի դրած վիդեոն էի նայում, շա՜տ խնդալու պահեր կան ։)

Ասենք մտնում եմ ինչ որ աֆրիկական գյուղ ու առաջ պատահած կանանցից իմանում, որ իրանց գյուղում մարդիկ մեռնում են ՁԻԱՀ-ից։ Հետո հարցնում են, գիտե՞ք ինչ ա ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ը, սրանք թե, չէ։ Ու դա նենց ա ներկայացվում, որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, որտև չկա տենց բան։
Էդ մարդիկ երևի սիֆիլիսն ու տուբերկուլյոզը լավ գիտեին, մենակ ՄԻԱՎ-ի մասին տեղեկություն չունեին, չէ՞։ 

Ինչքան խնդացի հերիք ա, էլ չեմ էլ նայի ։) ։ Էս կարգի էլի «ֆիլմեր» կան՝ «секрет», «тайна воды» և այլն։

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), Freeman (22.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դու տետրացիկլինի կողմնակի էֆֆեկտները չես կարդացե՞լ
> 
> Կամ ինչքան հիմար պետք ա լինեին ՁԻԱՀ-ը «հորինող » ընկերությունները, որ վտանգավորև նյութեր ծախեին դեղերի անվան տակ։


Тетрациклин обычно хорошо преносится, ի տարբերություն ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեղերի:

Արի հետ գնանք ժամանակով: Ո՞նցա հայտնաբերվել ՄԻԱՎ-ը ու ո՞նցա հաստատվել որ ՄԻԱՎ-ից առաջանումա ՁԻԱՀ: Պատմությունը հիմնվումա մենակ էն «փաստի» վրա, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ով հիվանդների մոտ շատ տարիներ անց առաջացելա ՁԻԱՀ ու ըստ դրա որոշվել որ ՄԻԱՎ-ից առաջանումա ՁԻԱ՞Հ:

Նույնիսկ ՄԻԱՎ-ի չտեսնված վիրուսը «հայտնաբերողներն» են էսքան տարի անց կասկածի տակ դնում դա!

----------


## VisTolog

> Նոր Վիստի դրած վիդեոն էի նայում, շա՜տ խնդալու պահեր կան ։)
> 
> Ասենք մտնում եմ ինչ որ աֆրիկական գյուղ ու առաջ պատահած կանանցից իմանում, որ իրանց գյուղում մարդիկ մեռնում են ՁԻԱՀ-ից։ Հետո հարցնում են, գիտե՞ք ինչ ա ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ը, սրանք թե, չէ։ Ու դա նենց ա ներկայացվում, որ մարդիկ չգիտեն, որտև չկա տենց բան։
> Էդ մարդիկ երևի սիֆիլիսն ու տուբերկուլյոզը լավ գիտեին, մենակ ՄԻԱՎ-ի մասին տեղեկություն չունեին, չէ՞։ 
> 
> Ինչքան խնդացի հերիք ա, էլ չեմ էլ նայի ։) ։ Էս կարգի էլի «ֆիլմեր» կան՝ «секрет», «тайна воды» և այլն։


Էդ նույն հարցերը եթե հայերին տաս, դժվար թե ավելի խելացի պատասխաններ լինեն: Կարծում եմ ընդունում ես, որ ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին ավելի շատ չգիտեն քան գիտեն:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էդ նույն հարցերը եթե հայերին տաս, դժվար թե ավելի խելացի պատասխաններ լինեն: Կարծում եմ ընդունում ես, որ ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ-ի մասին ավելի շատ չգիտեն քան գիտեն:


Դրա համար էլ ամեն անցորդի կարծիքը վիրուսի գոյության մասին չի կարա խոսա, իսկ վիդեոն էդ կարգի «փաստերն» էլ ա փորձում խաղաքարտ սարքի։

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դրա համար էլ ամեն անցորդի կարծիքը վիրուսի գոյության մասին չի կարա խոսա, իսկ վիդեոն էդ կարգի «փաստերն» էլ ա փորձում խաղաքարտ սարքի։


Չէ.. էդ կարծիք չէր, էդ տեղեկացվածության ստուգում էր: Եթե մեկը կոմպից բան չի հասկանում, ես կարամ իրա չաշխատելու ցանկացած պատճառ ասեմ, մեկա բան չեն հասկանում, իսկ վիդեոյի գիտնականները, էդ թվում ՄԻԱՎ-ի «վիրուսի» հայտնաբերողները, իրենք իրենց հայտնաբերածի իրական լինելու վրա են կասկածում:

----------

Rammstein (21.09.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ.. էդ կարծիք չէր, էդ տեղեկացվածության ստուգում էր: Եթե մեկը կոմպից բան չի հասկանում, *ես կարամ իրա չաշխատելու ցանկացած պատճառ ասեմ*, մեկա բան չեն հասկանում, իսկ վիդեոյի գիտնականները, էդ թվում ՄԻԱՎ-ի «վիրուսի» հայտնաբերողները, իրենք իրենց հայտնաբերածի իրական լինելու վրա են կասկածում:


Օրինակ. դու իրան լրիվ գիտական ինչ-որ պատճառներ ես բերում (RAm-ը խփած ա), որից իրանք բան չեն հասկանում, հետո գալիս եմ ես, իրանց ավելի հասկանալի բառերով ինչ որ հիմարություններ եմ դուրս տալիս, ու էդ մարդիկ արդեն վստահ են, որ դու խաբեբա էիր, բան չէիր հասկանում, քո ասած RAM-ը իրականում գոյություն չունի, դա տակի կանաչ տախտակի կույրաղիքն ա։

Եթե «լուրջ» ֆիլմը պետք ա սենց «փաստեր»-ով միավոր հավաքի, դա արդեն լուրջ ֆիլմ չի ։)

Էլի ասեմ, մինչև վերջ չեմ նայել, արդեն չեմ էլ պատրաստվում։
Բժշկությունից բժիշկներին հարցրա, ոչ թե ռե-իսյորին ու մոնտաժնիկին։

Հ.Գ.
Համարյա թեմայի մեջ, էսօր ընկերոջս համոզում էին, որ երեխու գլանները հեռացնելա պետք, որտև հաճախակի ա անգինա տանում (տարին մեկ)։ Վստահ եմ ես տարբերակը շա՜տ մարդիկ են լսել։ Իսկ ավելի վստահելի բժիշկները ասեցին, որ առաջի հերթին մինչև 5 տարեկան երեխային տենց վիրահատություն չի կարելի առաջարկել, միայն եթե դրա կարիքը խիստ արտահայտված ա, իսկ 5-ից բարձրներինն էլ էլի եթե կարելի ա կանխարգելել, գլանները հեռացնելը կարելի ա լավ հետաձգել։ Հիմա եթե ես իմ վստահելի բժիշկները չլինեին, կարող ա արդեն գլանները հանած լինեին, որտև հիվանդանոցում շատ սիրուն, հանրամատչելի բացատրում են վիրահատության էֆեկտիվությունը։

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), Freeman (22.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.09.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այլ կերպ ասած ուրիշի բոստանում քյանդրբազություն անել պետք չի, բժշկությունը մեր ոլորտը չի, որ մտնենք ու մեր քիչ ինֆորմացվածությամբ ինչ-որ հիմար վիդեոների հավատանք ու սկսենք պնդել, որ իբր ՁԻԱՀ չկա, էդ էն դեպքում, երբ շատերն ուղղակի տեսել են, ծանոթ են այդ հիվանդությամբ հիվանդ մարդկանց հետ՝ այդ թվում այս ֆորումում կան նման ծանոթներ ունեցողներ:


Վիդեոների հավատալու կարիք չկա, ընդամենը կարելի ա նայել փաստերին` էն փաստերին, որոնցից ոչ մասնագետն էլ կարա գլուխ հանի:
Օրինակ` հենց միայն էն, որ ՄԻԱՎ տեստերը երբեք 100%-անոց պատասխան չեն տալիս, ինձ արդեն շատ բան ա ասում` անկախ նրանից տենց վիրուս գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ:

----------

VisTolog (21.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Զարմանում եմ բժիշկների, բժշկականի ուսանողների վրա, որ ոչ բժիշկներին փորձում են համոզել և ոչ բժիշկների հետ մտնում են դիսկուսիայի մեջ` էտ հարցի շուրջ: 

Իրանք կոմպետենտ չեն էտ հարցում, ու չեն էլ կարա պատկերացնեն էտ մանրամասնությունները, կարողա իրանց թվա, թե իրանք լավ հասկանում են էտ ամեն ինչը, բայց, բնականաբար, տենց չի:

----------


## Freeman

> Զարմանում եմ բժիշկների, բժշկականի ուսանողների վրա, որ ոչ բժիշկներին փորձում են համոզել և ոչ բժիշկների հետ մտնում են դիսկուսիայի մեջ` էտ հարցի շուրջ: 
> 
> Իրանք կոմպետենտ չեն էտ հարցում, ու չեն էլ կարա պատկերացնեն էտ մանրամասնությունները, կարողա իրանց թվա, թե իրանք լավ հասկանում են էտ ամեն ինչը, բայց, բնականաբար, տենց չի:


Հա, բայց մեկը պետք ա բացատրի, չէ՞
Համ էլ ավտոբուսների մեջ պարապ եմ մնում ) բայց հեսա հասնեմ տուն ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ:

----------

Vaio (21.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Էս մասը լավ չհասկացա, ինչո՞վ են վարակում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վայ քու արա, ուշացա:


Հիվանդից վերցված վիրուսներով, բայց էդ մենակ ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքում չի, այլ նաև մյուս վիրուսների, օրինակ՝ գրիպի վիրուսները: Իսկ տեխնիկական կողմը չեմ կարա բացատրեմ, որովհետև ես մենակ բակտերիաների դեպքում եմ տեսել թե էդ ոնց են անում:




> Իսկ էդ մարդը բուժվու՞մ էր, ո՞նց էր վարակակիր դարձել, ի՞նչ տեսակի բուժում էր ստանում:
> Բնականաբար ձեր լեկցիաներում հո հակափաստարկներ գրված չէր լինելու, պետքա ապագա բժիշկներն էլ իմանան չէ որ տենց բան կա ու պետքա դրա դեմ պայքարել: ճ


Էդ մարդը չէր բուժվում, պալիատից խնամք էր ստանում, վարակակր էր դարձել սեռական ճանապարհով




> Կապոշիի, թոքաբորբի բացատրությունը չկա, լինելու դեպքում էլ պետքա հազար ու մի հիվանդության բացատրություն լիներ, որոնցից առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարություն հետո էլ ՁԻԱՀ:


Ես կզարմանայի էլ, եթե բացատրություն լիներ, հազար ու մի հիվանդությունը պետք չի, թող գոնե մենակ ասեն, թե խի՞ են CD4-ով բջիջները մեռնում:




> Ասա, սխա՞լա որ կապոշին առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարությունից: Եթե մեկի մոտ կապոշիա առաջանում, իրան համարում են ՄԻԱՎ վարակակի՞ր: Եթե համարում են ՄԻԱՎ վարակակիր, ինչի՞ հիման վրա են համարում, միայն Տ լիմֆոցիտների քանակի վրա հիմնվելո՞վ:


Կոնկրետ սինդրոմներով, որոնք առաջանում են ՑԴ4-ով բջիջների ախտահարումից, բայց չգիտեմ, վերջնական ախտորոշման համար էդ բավական ա՞, թե՞ չէ




> Պնեվմոցիստային թոքաբորբը առաջանումա իմունային անբավարարությունից չէ՞: Իսկ անբավարարությունը միայն կառաջանա հատուկ դեղերի, թմրանյութերի օգտագործման արդյունքու՞մ, թե՞ կարողա մի օր դրանով հիվանդ մեկը լինի, ով ոչ դեղերա ընդունել, ոչ թմրանյութեր ու այլ՝ իմունային համակարգը վատացնող բաներ:


Ոչ մի նենց թմրանյութ, թույն կամ դեղ չկա, որ հենց Տհելպերների վրա ու մյուս CD4 բջիջների վրա ազդի, իսկ եթե ընդհանուր թունավոր ազդեցությունն էնքան մեծ ա, որ էդ բջիջներ են մեռնում՝ մարդը մինչև էդ արդեն հասցրած կլիներ մի քանի անգամ մահանալ, հետևաբար կա կոնկրետ ագենտ, ով ազդում ա CD4-երի վրա, իսկ էդ կամ բակտերիա ա(ներբջջային), կամ վիրուս, բակտերիաներին հայտնաբերելն էլ հեշտ ա, ուրեմն էդ վիրուս ա




> Հետաքրքիրա, մկանների վրա վիրուսը ո՞նցա ազդում, եթե մենակ դեղերից ոսկրային ցավեր ու մկանային ատրոֆիայա առաջանում:


Էդ դեղերը հենց առաջին հիվանդներից սկսած չեն սկսել միանգամից օգտագործել, ու բոլոր հիվանդները չի, որ էդ դեղերն ստանում են:




> Այսինքն երբ մարդու իմունիտետը ընկնի, ասենք սթրեսից, ինքը արդեն վարակների նկատմամբ խոցելի կլինի չէ՞: Երբ վարակը անցնի թույլ իմուն համակարգ ունեցող մարդու մոտ, այն կսկսի զարգանալ: Օրինակ իրա մոտ հայտնաբերում են թոքախտ: Ու հանկարծ թեստա անցնում, իրա մոտ ցույցա տալիս ՄԻԱՎ դրական: Սկսումա դեղեր ուտել, ասենք ԱԶՏ, որը «ասում են» օգնումա ՄԻԱՎ-ի զարգացմանը կանգնեցնելուն, չնայած սկսումա սպանել Տ լիմֆոցիտներին: ԱԶՏ-ն քայքայումա օրգանիզմը, նպաստելով հիվանդության զարգացմանը: Մարդն անցնումա ՁԻԱՀ-ի փուլ ու մեռնում ՁԻԱՀ դիագնոզով:


Ինչքա էլ իմունիտետն ընկնի, մեկ ա նորմալ սապրոֆիտ բակտերիաներով հիվանդություն չի առաջանա, իսկ ՁԻԱՀ-ը կար մինչև ԱԶՏ-ն

----------


## Freeman

> Тетрациклин обычно хорошо преносится, ի տարբերություն ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեղերի:
> 
> Արի հետ գնանք ժամանակով: Ո՞նցա հայտնաբերվել ՄԻԱՎ-ը ու ո՞նցա հաստատվել որ ՄԻԱՎ-ից առաջանումա ՁԻԱՀ: Պատմությունը հիմնվումա մենակ էն «փաստի» վրա, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ով հիվանդների մոտ շատ տարիներ անց առաջացելա ՁԻԱՀ ու ըստ դրա որոշվել որ ՄԻԱՎ-ից առաջանումա ՁԻԱ՞Հ:


Ես նկատի ունեի կողմնակի էֆեկտներրը, ոչ թե հաճախությունը, նենց վախենալու բաներ են գրած, որ համոզված եմ, տետրացիկլինի դեմ էլ սենց կինոներ կլինեն+ նույնիսկ դեղագերծները խոստովանում են, որ տետրացիկլինը մեր վրա էլ ա ազդում, ուղղակի ավելի շատ բակտերիայի վրա ա ազդում:




> Նույնիսկ ՄԻԱՎ-ի չտեսնված վիրուսը «հայտնաբերողներն» են էսքան տարի անց կասկածի տակ դնում դա!


Ես դեռ ոչ մի նենց բժշկի, ո՛չ հայ, ո՛չ արտասահմանցի, ո՛չ դասախոս, ո՛չ գիտաժողովներին եկած, չեմ տեսել, որ չհավատա ՄԻՎ-ի գոյությանը, մինչդեռ գոնե պրոֆեսորները մի քիչ կկասկածեին, եթե իհարկե, իրանք լրիվ, առանց բացառության թքած չունեն մյուս մարդկանց կյանքերի վրա :Smile: 

Հ՚Գ՚ հեսա վիդեոն էլ կնայեմ:

----------


## Freeman

> Օրինակ` հենց միայն էն, որ ՄԻԱՎ տեստերը երբեք 100%-անոց պատասխան չեն տալիս, ինձ արդեն շատ բան ա ասում` անկախ նրանից տենց վիրուս գոյություն ունի, թե ոչ:


Գրեթե ոչ մի հիվանդություն էլ 100 տոկոսով նկարագրված չեն, ու դժվար թե դու ամեն անգամ գրիպով հիվանդանալուց գնացել ՊՍՌ տեստ անելու  :Wink: 

Վիդեոն չգտա, լինքը կտա՞ք

----------

Vaio (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն



----------

Freeman (21.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Սկզբում ուշադիր չէի, բայց

 1. ցածր ռիսկը չի նշանակում, որ հիվանդ չեն, այլ վարակի աղբուրը հայտնի չի
2. ոչ մի հիվանդություն արագ ձևով 100 տոկոսով չի ախտորոշվում, մանավանդ ներ բջջային վարակների դեպքում՝ միշտ չի, որ  արյան մեջ էդ պահին վիրուս կա, որ մի բան էլ տենանք
3. թերություններ ու վատ մասնագետներ բոլոր տեղերում էլ կան 
4. ինչ վերաբերվում ա նյու յորք թայմսին՝ գրեթե բոլոր լրատվամիջոցներն էլ ամեն ինչ չափազանցնում են, օրինակ՝ խոզի գրիպը, որն իրականում կար, բայց մահացությունը դրանից բարձր չեն քան, օրինակ, սովորական գրիպից ու բնականաբար որոշ կազմակերպություններ էլ օգտվում են դրանից, բայց էս չի նշանակում, որ վիրուսը չկա
5.ՄԻՎ-ն ավելի վատ ա վարակվում, քան, օրինակ սիֆիլիսը, ու քսան հիվանդ նարկոմաններից մենակ մեկի մոտ ա, որ ասեղի վրա վարակման համար բավարար քանակով վիրուս կա, էդ ոչ-ոք երբեք չի ժխտել ու ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ հանկարձ մի անգամ սպիդով հիվանդի հետ սեռական հարաբերության մեջ մտար, միանգամից կվարակվես:

6. Հիմա ոչ մեկն էլ չի վիճում,թե ՄԻՎ-ը ոնց ա ՁԻԱՀ առաջացնում, մենակ մի քանի մանր տեխնիկական հարցեր կան, որ մինչև վերջ պարզված չեն

7. Ասում են, որ իրանք չեն հասկանում, թե ոնց ա վիրուսը թափանցում բջջի թաղանթով, երևի լեկցիաներից շատ են բացակայել :Դ՝ Վիրուսների մակերեսին կան ֆերմենտներ, որոնք մոլեկուլային կապի մեջ են մտնում բջջի մակերեսի որևէ հատված ի հետ(օրինակ ՄԻՎ-ը՝ CD4 ռեցեպտորների), քայքայում են էդ հատվածը, ոնց որ մեր մարսողական ֆերմենտներն են քայքայում սպիտակցուներին ու իրանց ԴՆԹ-ն(ՄԻՎ-ի դեպքում ՌՆԹ-ն) անցնում ա ներս, քանի որ թաղանթի քիչ մասն էր քայքայված, ու վիրուսի մենակ ՌՆԹ/ԴՆԹ էր անցել (դե որոշ վիրուսների դեպքում մի երկու փոքր ֆերմենտ էլ, որոնք կապված են ԴՆԹ-ի կամ ՌՆԹ-ի հետ), վիրուսի թաղաթը մնում ա քայքայված բջջի թաղանթի տեղում:

8. Ասում են, մենք չենք հասկանում, թե խի՞ հակամարմինները չեն կարողանում ՄԻՎ-ին կանգնեցնել՝ քանի որ վիրուսները բջջի ներսում են, ու հենց էն բջջիներին են առաջինը հարվածում, որոնք պատասխանատու էին հակամարմինների սինթեզի համար:

9. Ստից տեղը ամեն իչ բարդացնում են ու ուզում են ասեն, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ պարզ ա՝ էն օնկոլոգն ասում ա, որ չգիտենք թե ո՞նց են վնասվում ՑԴ4-ով բջիջները, մինչդեռ գիտենք, ոնց ասեցի, ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսը կապվում ա հենց ՑՍ4-ի հետ, իսկ թափանցելուց հետո բջջի մեջ բազմանում ա, իրա մասերից ա սինթեզում ու դուրս ա գալիս՝ բջջաթաղանթի մեջով, դե եթե տենց դուրս ա գալիս, ուրեմն բջջաթաղանթը քայքայում ա:

Էս նույնը անում ա գրիպի վիրուսը՝ շնչառական ուղիների էպիթելի բջիջների հետ

10 էդ նույն օնկոլոգն ասում ա, որ միշտ չի, որ վիրուսը բջջին սպանում ա, էս ճիշտ ա՝ վիրուսներ կան, որոնք մնում են բջջի մեջ ու իրանց արտադրում են էնքան, որ բջիջը կարողանում ա ապրի, վերականգնվի ու նոր վիրուսներ սինթեզի, բայց ՄԻՎ-ի վիրուսը համարյա միշտ իրանց սպանում ա, իսկ երբ չի էլ սպաանում, մեկ ա իրանք չեն կարա էլի դզվեն, որովհետև վիրուսն արդեն իրանց մեջ ա ու իրանք չեն կարում իրանց նորմալ ֆունկցիան կատարել, իսկ էդ օնկոլոգն ասում էր, որ հնարավոր  ա հետո բջջն բուժել, բայց էդ նույնիսկ տեսականորեն անհնար ա:

:Դ հենց էսի գրեցի, օնկոլոգի հաջորդն ասեց, որ չի կարծում, թե էդ բջիջները կվերակնգնվեն

11. հետաքրքիր ա, որ մենակ վերջերս ու մենակ որոշ երկրներում ա սկսվել սովից ԿԱպոշիի սարկոմա առաջանալ, ի դեպ, փաստորեն հայաստանում էլ են ահագին սովից հիվանդացող մարդիկ կան, իսկ մի քանի դար առաջ մարդիկ սովից խելոք-խելոք մեռնում էին, չէին ֆայմում, որ կարելի ա հիվանդանալ, նոր մեռնել 

12. Նարկոտիկների մասին վերևում գրել եմ

----------

Chuk (21.09.2012), Moonwalker (21.09.2012), Աթեիստ (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ոչ թե սպանում ա,  այլ սինթեզում ա իր ԴՆթ կամ ՌՆթ , ու դա նպաստում է , որ այդ բջիջը իր ֆունկցիան կատարելու փոխարեն կատարի այլ ֆունկցիա , որը կվնասի մյուս բջիջներին: և քանի որ նա միանգամից վնասում է լիմֆոցիտներին , որոնք կատարում են մեր օրգանիզմը պաշտպանող ֆունկցիան , օրգանիզմը դառնում է խոցելի, հիվանդությունը գլուխ է բարցրանում , քանի որ օրգանիզմը չի հասցնում հակածիններ սինթեզել և պաշտպանվել: Այսքան մի բան  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> ոչ թե սպանում ա,  այլ սինթեզում ա իր ԴՆթ կամ ՌՆթ , ու դա նպաստում է , որ այդ բջիջը իր ֆունկցիան կատարելու փոխարեն կատարի այլ ֆունկցիա , որը կվնասի մյուս բջիջներին: և քանի որ նա միանգամից վնասում է լիմֆոցիտներին , որոնք կատարում են մեր օրգանիզմը պաշտպանող ֆունկցիան , օրգանիզմը դառնում է խոցելի, հիվանդությունը գլուխ է բարցրանում , քանի որ օրգանիզմը չի հասցնում հակածիններ սինթեզել և պաշտպանվել: Այսքան մի բան


Ամմէ ջան, երբ որ նոր սինթեզված վիրուսները բջջից դուրս են գալիս, բջջաթաղանթը քայքայվում ա ու բջիջը մեռնում ա, էդ կոչվում ա վիրուսների ցիտոախտածին էֆեկտ, իհարկե մեկ-մեկ բջիջը մնում ա, բայց իրա հիմնական ֆունկցիան չի կարում կատարի, ոնց-որ վերևում նշել էի  :Wink:

----------


## Freeman

> Սկզբում ուշադիր չէի, բայց


Ի դեպ, մոռացա ասեի, որ էս գրառումը վիդեոյին էր վերաբերվում, նոր տեսա որ քանի տեղ CD-ի տեղը  ՑՍ եմ գրել, ամեն դեպքում կարդալուց դրանք CD կարդացեք, էն որ վիդեոյի մեջ ասում ա սիդի բջիջներ, դրանց հետ ա , բայց էդ էլ մասնագիտական առումով սխալ, որտև CD4 բջիջներ չկան, կան CD4+ բջիջներ, որոնք էն լիմֆոցիտներն են, որոնց մոտ կա CD4 ռեցեպտորը(ընկալիչը)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիվանդից վերցված վիրուսներով, բայց էդ մենակ ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքում չի, այլ նաև մյուս վիրուսների, օրինակ՝ գրիպի վիրուսները: Իսկ տեխնիկական կողմը չեմ կարա բացատրեմ, որովհետև ես մենակ բակտերիաների դեպքում եմ տեսել թե էդ ոնց են անում:


Եթե կան օրինակ գրիպի վիրուսներ, պետքա լինի նաև ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուս չէ՞: ՄԻԱՎ առաջացնող վիրուսը ո՞նցա կոչվում:

Ո՞նց կբացատրես ամերիկացի 15000 զույգերի չվարակվելու փաստը, երբ նրանցից մեկը եղելա ՄԻԱՎ դրական, մյուսը բացասական:

 Ճի՞շտա որ ՁԻԱՀ ախտանիշով մարդու մոտ չի առանձնացվում վիրուսը:

Հնարավո՞րա որ պարզապես բորբոքային պրոցեսի պատճառով առաջացած հակամարմիններին «նայելով» ասել թե տվյալ մարդը ՄԻԱՎ-ա: Ո՞նցա որոշվում հակամարմինները ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսի դեմ են թե թոքաբորբի?

----------

Rammstein (22.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Գրեթե ոչ մի հիվանդություն էլ 100 տոկոսով նկարագրված չեն, ու դժվար թե դու ամեն անգամ գրիպով հիվանդանալուց գնացել ՊՍՌ տեստ անելու 
> 
> Վիդեոն չգտա, լինքը կտա՞ք


Այսինքն գրեթե միշտ հնարավորա բուժել մի բան որը գոյություն չունի, որովհետև 100%-նոց ճիշտ պատասխան չի կարող լինել:

----------


## Freeman

> Եթե կան օրինակ գրիպի վիրուսներ, պետքա լինի նաև ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուս չէ՞: ՄԻԱՎ առաջացնող վիրուսը ո՞նցա կոչվում:


ՄԻԱՎ-ը հենց վիրուսն ա



> Ո՞նց կբացատրես ամերիկացի 15000 զույգերի չվարակվելու փաստը, երբ նրանցից մեկը եղելա ՄԻԱՎ դրական, մյուսը բացասական:


Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ՝ հիվանդության առաջացման համար շատ ա վիրուս պետք, ինքը միշտ չի որ ասեղով կամ սեռական ճանապարհով անցնում ա:



> Ճի՞շտա որ ՁԻԱՀ ախտանիշով մարդու մոտ չի առանձնացվում վիրուսը:


Չէ, բայց ասենք հեպատիտ B-ի ժամանակ վիրուսը չի առանձնացվում, հիմա կարող ա՞ հեպատիտ B-ի վիրուսն էլ չկա




> Հնարավո՞րա որ պարզապես բորբոքային պրոցեսի պատճառով առաջացած հակամարմիններին «նայելով» ասել թե տվյալ մարդը ՄԻԱՎ-ա:


Չէ, հնարավոր   չի




> Ո՞նցա որոշվում հակամարմինները ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսի դեմ են թե թոքաբորբի?


Հիմնականում վիրուսի հակածինների (անտիգենների) հետ կապման ռեակցիայով, ամեն հակածին կախվում ա իրա հակամարմնի հետ:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2012), Աթեիստ (22.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Այսինքն գրեթե միշտ հնարավորա բուժել մի բան որը գոյություն չունի, որովհետև 100%-նոց ճիշտ պատասխան չի կարող լինել:


Եթե հարյուր տոկոսով չենք որոշում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը չկա, էդ ուղղակի նշանակում ա, որ հնարավոր ա սխալվել: Իսկ ՁԻԱՀ-ը քանի տոկոսով էլ որոշենք, մեկ ա չենք կարող բուժել, մենակ շատ-շատ կյանքի որակը բարձրաձնենք, էն էլ հարց ա , թե ինչքանով կստացվի, կամ ավելի չե՞նք վատացնի:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ՝ հիվանդության առաջացման համար շատ ա վիրուս պետք, ինքը միշտ չի որ ասեղով կամ սեռական ճանապարհով անցնում ա:


Այսինքն կարելիա տարիներով վարակակիր զուգընկերոջ հետ սեքս ունենալ բայց չվարակվել?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն կարելիա տարիներով վարակակիր զուգընկերոջ հետ սեքս ունենալ բայց չվարակվել?


Հով, ոնց տեսնում եմ, քեզ թեման կարգին հետաքրքրել ա, մի հատ գուգլին հարցրա սեռական ճանապարհով վարակվելու հավանականությունը՝

Օրինակ՝


Կամ՝  http://www.u-hiv.ru/hiv_peredacha_risk-zarazhenija.htm

----------

Chuk (24.09.2012), Freeman (22.09.2012), VisTolog (22.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Այսինքն կարելիա տարիներով վարակակիր զուգընկերոջ հետ սեքս ունենալ բայց չվարակվել?


Հա, տես՝




> 5.ՄԻՎ-ն ավելի վատ ա վարակվում, քան, օրինակ սիֆիլիսը, ու քսան հիվանդ նարկոմաններից մենակ մեկի մոտ ա, որ ասեղի վրա վարակման համար բավարար քանակով վիրուս կա, էդ ոչ-ոք երբեք չի ժխտել ու ոչ մեկն էլ չի ասել, որ հանկարձ մի անգամ սպիդով հիվանդի հետ սեռական հարաբերության մեջ մտար, միանգամից կվարակվես:


Նենց որ ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ չափից դուրս անուն ա հանել էս հիվանդությունը, բաց մեկ ա, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը չկա կամ վտանգավոր չի  :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

Չհասցրի խմբագրեի.

Հեպատիտ Բ-ի ու Ա-ի գրգռիչները հայտնաբերվել են, իսկ ՄԻԱՎ-ի՞նը: Հեպատիտ Ա, Բ, Ց-ն դիագնոստիկայի մեթոդներ ունեն, ինչը չեմ տեսել ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետազոտման ժամանակ: Ավելի ճիշտ հեպատիտի ժամանակ հնարավոր չի ուրիշ հիվանդություն կպցնել, ինչը կարելիա անել ՄԻԱՎ-ի ժամանակ:
Ո՞նցա լինում որ առողջ մարդու մոտ ՄԻԱՎ-ա հայտնաբերվում, իսկ ավելի ուշ այն կորում:
Ո՞նցա լինում, որ թոքախտով հիվանդին կարան ասեն որ ՄԻԱՎ-ա: Էդ նշանակու՞մա որ ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսը կարա տարբեր «տեսքեր» ունենա: Չնայած ինչ տարբերություն կասեն թոքախտից ես մեռնելու թե ՄԻԱՎ-ից, մեկա վերջը նույննա: :LOL: 
Հայտնի ա՞ վիրուսի չափերը, եթե այո՝ ոնց, ու եթե ոչ՝ ինչու՞:
Ապացուցվե՞լա որ վիրուսն ունի հակառակ տրանսկրիպտազի հատկություն:
Վիրուսի ՌՆԹ-ն ուսումնասիրվելա՞: Ի՞նչա ապացուցվել:
Ապացուցվե՞լա, որ վիրուսի առաջնային հատկությունները միայն իրան են բնորոշ:
Եթե առաջնային հատկությունները հայտնի են դարձել, արդյո՞ք փորձի ժամանակ վիրուսը առողջ օրգանիզմում նույն հատկություններնա առաջացրել:
Ճի՞շտա որ կա հիսունից ավել օրգանիզմի վիճակներ/հիվանդություններ, որոնց ժամանակ հնարավորա տեսնել ՄԻԱՎ հակամարմիններ:
Վերջապես ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքում որքա՞նա հավանականությունը սխալ ախտորոշման:

----------

Rammstein (22.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Չհասցրի խմբագրեի.
> 
> Հեպատիտ Բ-ի ու Ա-ի գրգռիչները հայտնաբերվել են,


Ես ասում էի, որ երն մարդն արդեն B-ով հիվանդ ա, էդ ժամանակ վիրուսը չեն գտնում, ոչ էլ իրա հակամարմինների մեծ մասը




> իսկ ՄԻԱՎ-ի՞նը:


Էդ էլ են հայտնաբերել



> Հեպատիտ Ա, Բ, Ց-ն դիագնոստիկայի մեթոդներ ունեն, ինչը չեմ տեսել ՄԻԱՎ-ի հետազոտման ժամանակ: Ավելի ճիշտ հեպատիտի ժամանակ հնարավոր չի ուրիշ հիվանդություն կպցնել, ինչը կարելիա անել ՄԻԱՎ-ի ժամանակ:


ՄԻԱՎ-ն էլ ա հետազոտվում, Վիստ, էս լրիվ նույն դեպքն ա, B-ով մարդը վարակվում ա, իսկ երբ հիվանդանում ա հեպատիտով, իրա մոտ վիրուս չեն գտնում, եթե ուզում ես, մանրամասն կգրեմ, ՄԻԱՎ-ն էլ հիվանդություն չի, հենց էդ անտեր HIV 1-4 վիրուսներն են, բացվում ա՝ Մարդու Իմուն Անբարարության Վիրուս ու իրան հետազոտելու մեթոդներ կան:





> Ո՞նցա լինում որ առողջ մարդու մոտ ՄԻԱՎ-ա հայտնաբերվում, իսկ ավելի ուշ այն կորում:


Ոնց-որ մյուս սխալ ախտորոշումների դեպքում, ի դեպ ես դեռ անձամբ ՄԻԱվ-ի սխալ ախտորոշվող դեպք չեմ տեսել/լսել




> Ո՞նցա լինում, որ թոքախտով հիվանդին կարան ասեն որ ՄԻԱՎ-ա: Էդ նշանակու՞մա որ ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսը կարա տարբեր «տեսքեր» ունենա: Չնայած ինչ տարբերություն կասեն թոքախտից ես մեռնելու թե ՄԻԱՎ-ից, մեկա վերջը նույննա:


Այ ախպեր, էդ սովորական թոքախտ չի, այլ պնևմոցիստային թոքախտ, պնևմոցիստ ես էլ ունեմ, բայց մոտս թոոքախտ չկա, գիտե՞ս խի՝ որովհետև ինքը մարդու համար ախտածին ՉԻ, ու եթե պնևմոցիստային թոքախտ ա սկսում, ուրեմն էդ մարդու T լիմֆոցիտները գործադուլի են, ինչն էլ նշանակում ա, որ մի բան իրանց վրա ազդել ա, տվյալ դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ-ը



> Հայտնի ա՞ վիրուսի չափերը, եթե այո՝ ոնց, ու եթե ոչ՝ ինչու՞:


Այո, հայտնի ա, ոնց-որ հայտնի ա գրիպի վիրուսի չափսերը, չգիտեմ, թե վիրուսներին ոնց են չափում, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ կամ իրանց նուկլեինաթթվի ու կապսիդի կառուցվածքից են որոշում, որն էլ հայտնի ա կենսաքիմիական անալիզներով, կամ էլ էլեկտրոնային մանրադիտակով են նկարում:




> Ապացուցվե՞լա որ վիրուսն ունի հակառակ տրանսկրիպտազի հատկություն:


Հա, ապացուցվել ա, ոնց-որ մյուս ՌՆԹ վիրուսների մոտ



> Վիրուսի ՌՆԹ-ն ուսումնասիրվելա՞: Ի՞նչա ապացուցվել:


Ուսումնասիրվել ա, ի՞նչ իմաստով ա ինչ ապացուցվել  :Think:  հարցի երկրորդ մասը չհասկացա




> Ապացուցվե՞լա, որ վիրուսի առաջնային հատկությունները միայն իրան են բնորոշ:


Ո՞ր հատկությունները, հիմնականները բնորոշ են ՄԻԱՎ(HIV) 1-4 վիրուսներին, կան հատկություններ, որոնք բնորոշ են բոլոր ռետրովիրուսներին, բայց դրանք ՁԻԱՀ առաջացնելու հատկությունները չեն, կան հատկություններ էլ, որոնք բնորոշ են բոլոր վիրուսներին




> Եթե առաջնային հատկությունները հայտնի են դարձել, արդյո՞ք փորձի ժամանակ վիրուսը առողջ օրգանիզմում նույն հատկություններնա առաջացրել:


Մարդկանց վրա փորձեր չեն արվել  :Wink:  բայց մարդու Tբջջային կուլտուրայում առաջացել են նույն փոփությունները, որոնք առաջանում են հիվանդ մարդու մոտ:




> Ճի՞շտա որ կա հիսունից ավել օրգանիզմի վիճակներ/հիվանդություններ, որոնց ժամանակ հնարավորա տեսնել ՄԻԱՎ հակամարմիններ:


Չեմ լսել տենց բան, բայց տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որովհետև որոշ վիրուսների, բակտերիաների ու նույնիսկ մարդկանց մոտտ մի քանի անտիգեններ իրար նման են ու կարող ա իրար նման հակամարմիններ առաջացնեն





> Վերջապես ՄԻԱՎ-ի դեպքում որքա՞նա հավանականությունը սխալ ախտորոշման:


Եսիմ, երևի տարբեր տեստերի դեպքում տաբեր ա, ամեն դեպքում, ոչ ավելի մեծ, քան մյուս վիրուսային հիվանդությունների դեպքում, ուղղակի ՄԻԱՎ-ով վարակման ժամանակ ձեռի հետ ինչ հանդիպում ա, վարակվում են, դրա համար էլ մի-քիչ դժվարանում ա, բայց  ոնց ասեցի ես տենց դեպքի իրականում չեմ հանդիպել, բայց չեմ էլ բացառում, որովհետև Հայաստանում ՁԻԱհ-ով հիվանդներ քիչ կան, ես առանձնապես հետաքրքրված չեմ, բայց կարաս գուգոյով գտնես  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (24.09.2012), Աթեիստ (22.09.2012), Նետ (22.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իմ տեսակետը. ՁԻԱՀ կա, որը չունի այն տարածումը որը նկարագրվում է և իրականում հատուկենտ մարդիկ են հիվանդանում դրանով: ՄԻԱՎ-ը պարտադիր չէ որ առաջացնի ՁԻԱՀ: Քանի որ «ամենաարագ» տարածման ձևը իմ կարծիքով սեռականնա, կարծում եմ որ ոնց Հովոնա նշել, շատ քիչ տոկոսա կազմում փոխանցման էդ ձևը. մեկ անգամյա հարաբերությունից փոխանցվելու հավանականությունը շաաաաաաաատ քիչ է: Համարում եմ բիզնես, շատ լավ հաջողված բիզնես: Մնացածի մասին ընթացքում կարծիքս կգրեմ:


Տեսակետ 2, շատերի համար երևի աբսուրդ: :Jpit: 

ՄԻԱՎ-ը դա սովորական իմուն անբավարարությունա, որը հնարավորա վերականգնել:
Եթե կա իմուն անբավարարություն, *որը* *փորձվումա* *վերականգնել* *դեղերով**,* *բայց* *հիվանդը* *շարունակումա* *օգտագործել* *այն* *ավելի* *թուլացնող* *կամ* *վերականգնմանը* *չնպաստող/խանգարող* *միջոցներ**,*  կառաջանա ավելի խոր ՁԻԱՀ: Էս դեպքում մարդը կմեռնի հազար ու մի հիվանդությունը վրեն:

ՁԻԱՀ-ը վարակիչ չի, որովհետև ինքը իրենից ներկայացնումա իմուն անբավարարություն,  իսկ դա չի փոխանցվում, *այլ* փոխանցվում ա ՁԻԱՀ-ի ժամանակ տվյալ մարդու «մեջ» գտնվող  հիվանդությունը/ները, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին իմունային համակարգը կարող են քայքայել: Այսինքն ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ վիրուս չկա:
Խորը ՁԻԱՀ-ը առաջանումա թմրամոլների մոտ` թմրանյութերից, դեղերից: Փոխանցման ուղին իրանց դեպքում արյուննա:

Ունեցանք ԻԱ-ով մարդ, որը ձեռքա բերում հիվանդություն ու դրա վարակիչ լինելու դեպքում տարածում:


ՀԳ
Հետաքրքիրա, ինչի օրինակ տուբերկուլյոզը, քաղցկեղը, հեպատիտը չեն պրոպագանդվում այնպես ինչպես ՄԻԱՎ-ը: Ինչի՞ օրինակ քաղցկեղի կենտրոններ չկան, որոնք կառաջարկեն անվճար հետազոտություններ ու պարտադիր կերպով անվճար դեղեր:

Որպես ինֆո.  Աֆրիկայում ՄԻԱՎ կարգավիճակի հաստատման համար պետք է ընդամենը երկու գծիկ,  ԱՄՆ-ում` երեք, Անգլիայում` չորս:  Տարբերությո՞ւնը


Դյուսբերգին եմ նույնիսկ նամակ գրել, իբր հիվանդ եմ ՄԻԱՎ-ով, ի՞նչ կարողա ինքը ինձ առաջարկի: :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> :
> 
> ՁԻԱՀ-ը վարակիչ չի, որովհետև ինքը իրենից ներկայացնումա իմուն անբավարարություն,  իսկ դա չի փոխանցվում, *այլ* փոխանցվում ա ՁԻԱՀ-ի ժամանակ տվյալ մարդու «մեջ» գտնվող  հիվանդությունը/ները, որոնք էլ իրենց հերթին իմունային համակարգը կարող են քայքայել: Այսինքն ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ վիրուս չկա:


Առաջին տողերի համար գրել եմ, դրա համար էլ սրանց եմ պատասխանում

ՁԻԱհ-ի ժամանակ առաջացող հիվանդությունները չեն փոխանցվում, որովհետև մեկ ա, ՁԻԱՀ-ով ոչ հիվանդ մարդը (ես, դու, Բիլլ Գեյթսը) դրանց հարուցիչներից նորմայում ունենք, բայց իրանք էնքան թույլ հարուցիչներ են, որ մարդուն նորմայում չեն կարում վնասեն, դե, մինչև ՄԻԱվ-ով վարակվելը




> :
> Խորը ՁԻԱՀ-ը առաջանումա թմրամոլների մոտ` թմրանյութերից, դեղերից: Փոխանցման ուղին իրանց դեպքում արյուննա:
> Ունեցանք ԻԱ-ով մարդ, որը ձեռքա բերում հիվանդություն ու դրա վարակիչ լինելու դեպքում տարածում:


Չէ, որովհետև , ոնց-որ արդեն գրել եմ՝ չկա ու չի կարա լինի նենց թույն, որ վարակի մենակ CD4+ բջիջներին, դրա համար ընտրողական վարակում ա պետք, ինչը բնորոշ ա մենակ ներբջջային մակաբույծներին, օրինակ՝ վիրուսներին, ինչն էլ հենց ապացուցում ա ՁԻԱՀ-ի կոնկրետ վիրուսով տարածվելը։
Բացի դրանից, եթե վիրուսային չլիներ, էդ չէր էլ տարածվի, այսինքն թունավորումից հիվանդացած մարդը վարակիչ չէր լինի։




> ՀԳ
> Հետաքրքիրա, ինչի օրինակ տուբերկուլյոզը, քաղցկեղը, հեպատիտը չեն պրոպագանդվում այնպես ինչպես ՄԻԱՎ-ը: Ինչի՞ օրինակ քաղցկեղի կենտրոններ չկան, որոնք կառաջարկեն անվճար հետազոտություններ ու պարտադիր կերպով անվճար դեղեր:


Էդ արդեն քաղաքականություն ա, վիրուսի հետ կապ չունի, իսկ տուբերկուլյոզով ոչ բոլորը կարող են հիվանդանալ, չնայած լավ էլ կենտրոններ կան ու բուժումն էլ անվճար ա (դե ֆակտո)
Հեպատիտն էլ ա ոչնչոտ պրոպագանդվում, իհարկե ՁԻԱՀ-ի հետ չի համեմատվի, բայց վտանգավորությամբ էլ չի համեմատվում




> Որպես ինֆո.  Աֆրիկայում ՄԻԱՎ կարգավիճակի հաստատման համար պետք է ընդամենը երկու գծիկ,  ԱՄՆ-ում` երեք, Անգլիայում` չորս:  Տարբերությո՞ւնը


ՁԻԱՀ-ը բացառություն չի, շատ հիվանդույթունների ախտորոշոււմներ են տարբեր երկրներում որոշ չափով տարբերվում



> Դյուսբերգին եմ նույնիսկ նամակ գրել, իբր հիվանդ եմ ՄԻԱՎ-ով, ի՞նչ կարողա ինքը ինձ առաջարկի:


Կգրես պատասխանը, ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (27.09.2012), VisTolog (29.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

Չէի տեսել պատասխանդ:

Դյուսբերգն էլ դեռ չի պատասխանել, հեսա ուրիշ միջոց փորձեմ գտնեմ իրան գրելու:

Փաստորեն պատասխանել էր, ես էլ սպամի տեղ էի ընդունել չէի նայում:

Ասումա ճշտի քո աղբյուրները, ես չեմ ասել որ ՄԻԱՎ չկա:

*Ճշտեցի.* ինքը ասում էր ոչ թե ՄԻԱՎ չկա, այլ որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը չի առաջացնում ՁԻԱՀ:

----------

Freeman (29.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Չէի տեսել պատասխանդ:
> 
> Դյուսբերգն էլ դեռ չի պատասխանել, հեսա ուրիշ միջոց փորձեմ գտնեմ իրան գրելու:
> 
> Փաստորեն պատասխանել էր, ես էլ սպամի տեղ էի ընդունել չէի նայում:
> 
> Ասումա ճշտի քո աղբյուրները, ես չեմ ասել որ ՄԻԱՎ չկա:
> 
> *Ճշտեցի.* ինքը ասում էր ոչ թե ՄԻԱՎ չկա, այլ որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը չի առաջացնում ՁԻԱՀ:



Բա որպես խորհուրդ ի՞նչ գրեց, ու՞չ գնաս, հույսդ ինչի՞ վրա դնես  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.09.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բա որպես խորհուրդ ի՞նչ գրեց, ու՞չ գնաս, հույսդ ինչի՞ վրա դնես


*Ես.* Դուք ասացիք որ ՄԻԱՎ գոյություն չունի, ճի՞շտ է:
Իմ ՄԻԱՎ հետազոտության արդյունքները դրական են: Շուտով ես կանցնեմ երկրորդ ստուգումը:

Եթե երկրորդ պատասխանն էլ լինի դրական, այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կարող եք ինձ տալ:

*Դյուսբերգը.* Ճշտեք Ձեր աղբյուրները, ես երբեք չեմ ասել որ ՄԻԱՎ գոյություն չունի:

ՀԳ Ձեր այս նամակն արդեն հաղորդակցման առաջին քայլն է:

*Ես.* օկ, դուք ասել եք որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը չի առաջացնում ՁԻԱՀ: Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ: Ապրեմ այնպես ինչպես նախկինու՞մ:

*Դյուսբերգը.* Դուք ճիշտ գուշակեցիք իմ պատասխանը «Ապրել ինչպես նախկինում», առանց ռետրովիրուսային դեղերի: Դա արդեն լավ քայլ է:

Ես հասկանում եմ Ձեր մտածելակերպը: Ինձանից և իմ նմաններից Դուք լսել եք, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը անվնաս է և որ հակավիրուսային դեղերը թույներ են: Բայց ՁԻԱՀ-ի բուժման ժամանակ Դուք լսում եք ճիշտ հակառակը:
Թե ինչու է ՄԻԱՎ-ը անվնաս, կարող եք կարդալ «Inventing the AIDS Virus» գիրքը, որը գրվել է հենց այս թեման քննադատողների և մտածող մարդկանց համար: Գրքում խոսվում է նոբելյան մրցանակակիր Քերի Մյուլիսի այն անհաջող ապացույցների որոնման մասին, որոնք կարող են փաստել, որ ՄԻԱՎ-ը առաջացնում է ՁԻԱՀ:

*Ես.* Շնորհակալություն, ես կփորձեմ ձեռք բերել գիրքը: Ես ունեմ ևս մեկ հարց, որը Ձեզ երևի շատերն են տվել: Ինչու՞ դուք ինքներդ Ձեզ չեք ներարկում якобы ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսով վարակված արյուն:

----------

Freeman (02.10.2012), Rammstein (01.10.2012), Աթեիստ (01.10.2012)

----------


## Marduk

Ապագա բժիշկներին կհետաքրքրի այս ստատիստիկան
ԱՄՆ-ի թվերն են ՁԻԱՀ/ՄԻԱՎ-ի մասին։
Ըստ տարբեր խմբերի։  

http://www.cdc.gov/hiv/risk/gender/men/index.html

հ․գ․ MSM նշանակում է Male Sex Male ։ ուղղակիր գրում եմ որ հեշտ հասկանաք այնտեղի գրաֆիկը

----------

